# True Blood



## looneytune (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm already a junkie of the series... have any of you seen and if so, whaddya think?


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 20, 2008)

soooooooooooooookie...


----------



## looneytune (Dec 20, 2008)

It's great innit? 

Am wondering how long before it catches on over here since most discussions of the series result in blank stares from my (non north american)mates


----------



## looneytune (Dec 20, 2008)

ps apologies if a thread like this has already been started, haven't been on u75 in a while


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 20, 2008)

now you've let Them in on the secret They'll be all over it...


----------



## looneytune (Dec 20, 2008)

boskysquelch said:


> now you've let Them in on the Secret They'll be all over it...



ooh I do hope so.  Is it really a secret though?


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 20, 2008)

whats it about ?  not heard of it


----------



## looneytune (Dec 20, 2008)

themonkeyman said:


> whats it about ?  not heard of it



Amazing vampire drama written by Alan Ball of 'Six feet under' fame.  
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0844441/

Most of the reviews are horribly predictable but there is nothing predictable about the series.  Or even describable, really...


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 20, 2008)

cool, I'll check it out sounds good.


----------



## looneytune (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah, it beats strictly come dancing any day.  No offfence to everyone else on this forum or anything


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 20, 2008)

ha ha, strictly is just easy watching


----------



## looneytune (Dec 20, 2008)

themonkeyman said:


> ha ha, strictly is just easy watching



Never been a fan of 'easy' myself, but I can see where you're coming from


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 21, 2008)

looneytune said:


> Or even describable, really...



ssssssssssssssssshhh

They are not WORTHY!!!!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Dec 21, 2008)

I was teetering between like and love, but decided on "love" because it has this odd ability to make you go "how fucking cheesy and contrived" to "wow, I didn't expect that!" in the span of one episode.


----------



## looneytune (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah, I was really put off for like the first 30 minutes of episode 1 but  by the end I couldn't stop watching!  Can't wait for the next season to begin


----------



## Epona (Dec 22, 2008)

Absolutely brilliant


----------



## Mapped (Dec 22, 2008)

It's great  

We devoured the first season in about a week, can't wait for the next. It's a series that me and my gf love watching together.

The only thing that annoys me occasionally is the accents especially Tara's.


----------



## maldwyn (Dec 22, 2008)

Much better than the books imho. Vinnie from Home and Away as Jason is my favourite.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 22, 2008)

I keep meaning to watch this....


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Dec 22, 2008)

its ok...

my enthusiasm for it has orn off but i'll kepp watching. Whats ruining it for me is those bloody vampires, they're so rubbish.


----------



## looneytune (Dec 25, 2008)

maldwyn said:


> Much better than the books imho. Vinnie from Home and Away as Jason is my favourite.



Lafayette is mine  

"In this restuarant, a hamburger deluxe come with lettuce, tomato, mayo.... and AIDS!  Do anybody got a problem with that?"

http://video.google.co.uk/videosearch?q=lafayette+aids&hl=en&emb=0&aq=-1&oq=#

You couldn't _dream_ up a better character


----------



## The Groke (Jan 11, 2009)

Never heard of it until our next door neighbour randomly lent us the DVDs last week.

The missus is pretty smitten - 'tis a bit curates eggy for me, but on the whole it is Ok I suppose.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 20, 2009)

OK I'm halfway through the first ep and while it buffers (gah) I shall take the time to say fuck you haters, it is class


----------



## The Groke (Jan 20, 2009)

It's mean was "good" over the series.

There were bits that irritated me and bits that were ace.


----------



## Iguana (Jan 20, 2009)

I watched this in two days over new years.  It's absolutely brilliant.  I thought the premise was awful when I heard about it, mawkish vampire crap of the Twilight vein.  But it is completely wonderful.

And I love the opening credits.


----------



## rhod (Jan 20, 2009)

Taxamo Welf said:


> its ok...
> 
> my enthusiasm for it has orn off but i'll kepp watching. Whats ruining it for me is those bloody vampires, they're so rubbish.




I loved the series, but I would admit that some of the ensemble vampire scenes (especially in the vampire club) are a bit weak, and the local Mr Big vampire with the blonde hair isn't particularly menacing.

But there's a great female vampire character that pops up towards the end of the series that I'm sure will be causing a lot of trouble..


----------



## Chuff (Jan 21, 2009)

When you came in the air went out.....



warewolves are NOT nice


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 4, 2009)

This is brilliant!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> This is brilliant!



Ennit 

I am pimping the show to everyone I know. It airs here in april on channel 4 (so sayeth wiki).

I think Season 2 is filming now and I cannot fucking wait.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2009)

rhod said:


> I loved the series, but I would admit that some of the ensemble vampire scenes (especially in the vampire club) are a bit weak, and the local Mr Big vampire with the blonde hair isn't particularly menacing.
> 
> But there's a great female vampire character that pops up towards the end of the series that I'm sure will be causing a lot of trouble..



she isn't a Vampire, she's a maenad.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 4, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Ennit
> 
> I am pimping the show to everyone I know. It airs here in april on channel 4 (so sayeth wiki).



No, not til autumn at least


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> No, not til autumn at least



ah, wiki is full of lies again then.


Really don't get why people don't watch shit online more. No ads, and the latest episodes. fewls.


----------



## teecee (Mar 13, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> she isn't a Vampire, she's a maenad.



I've just spent 3 nights watching and getting hooked on this series

But did miss something where this was explained or are you just one of those obsessives on the internet who knows weird shit


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 13, 2009)

teecee said:


> I've just spent 3 nights watching and getting hooked on this series
> 
> But did miss something where this was explained or *are you just one of those obsessives on the internet who knows weird shit *



thats about the size of it. Looked at some sites about the books True Blood is based on.


----------



## teecee (Mar 13, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> thats about the size of it. Looked at some sites about the books True Blood is based on.



Oh good, because I liked the idea of the series finishing and and me being the non the wiser  - as opposed  to the series finishing and me being just an idiot

good series would have voted for Loved it but the poll appears to be closed


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 13, 2009)

on a technical front...it appeared to me...that the first series was in fact two serieses amalgamned into one...the lighting, make up, camera anglesization changed...quite dramatically...or have I seen two series when yooz have seen one?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 13, 2009)

Can't say I noticed Bosky-Looked pretty consistent from a technical side to me. But then I was pretty much swilling beer and willing sookie to take her top off, so I might have missed something.


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 13, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> No, not til autumn at least



Haven't FX got it first?


----------



## Structaural (Mar 13, 2009)

Love it. Watched it after broadcast in the states, only finished recently. Great stuff, nice and dark, plenty of nudity.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 13, 2009)

Apparently it got the highest ratings for any HBO show since sopranos, stateside.

'I wanna do bad things with yooooo'


----------



## Melinda (Mar 27, 2009)

I liked this as I said on the other thread, there are some _wicked_ peripheral characters- loving Jason and Lafayette and the various barflies. 

Tara's and Jason's paths held me transfixed - just _fantastic stuff_- Tara and her mom? Jason and Amy? Oof. 

Their stories probably interested more than Bill and Sookie, who got a little blah in comparison with the progression of Tara / Jason or even Sam.

Ace credits too.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 27, 2009)

I _did_ like Sookie, but the doe eyed naiveté was over played, way too much walking into darkened, unlocked houses. The Rattrays probably had her figured.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 27, 2009)

Melinda said:


> or even Sam.



I liked Sam a lot, but he's a little dumb.  I know he likes being a collie, but when he was rescuing Sookie all the times she was in trouble he should have turned into a rottweiler or an akita.  Neither of those dogs would have been as easy to take out with a shovel.

Or if he isn't restricted to dogs, which I don't think he is, he should have become a big bear or a lion.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 27, 2009)

That occurred to me too as he ran after Sookie removing his clothes as he went!  
Anyway, surely he would have been better off as a grown man with gun!  

Also, 



Spoiler:  sam



You're a manimal- why the fuck would you restrict yourself to a dog?! 
Why wouldnt you have had the imagination to go find and try out some other animals?!


I really liked the whole denouement. 



Spoiler:  ending



Throughout the season, the 'tension' over which man could best protect Slightly Simple Sookie was so predictable. 

Therefore I loved the subversion of the cliche, the suitors both fail and Sookie shows some spade skills.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2009)

Melinda said:


> I liked this as I said on the other thread, there are some _wicked_ peripheral characters- loving Jason and Lafayette and the various barflies.
> 
> Tara's and Jason's paths held me transfixed - just _fantastic stuff_- Tara and her mom? Jason and Amy? Oof.
> 
> ...



So, you'll be eating them words when you said, ages ago, that it sounds like sub-buffy and would be crap then?

lol. Salt for your fail-hat madam?


----------



## Melinda (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah yeah! Whatevs! Gloat while you can!  Anyway I blame you for not selling it right. 

I did a mea culpa on your True Blood vs Being Human thread. 

And and and, its  certainly not perfect- Bill isnt close to being gnarled and sexy enough. 
There are half a dozen men on the show with more magnetism than him! Very little pleasure to be had watching him copulate.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2009)

Bill is British - we're taking over HBO!


----------



## Melinda (Mar 29, 2009)

GB TKO baby!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2009)

and Jason is Aussie!


----------



## Melinda (Mar 29, 2009)

What an _amazin_g actor he grew into! Ive not seen him in anything since I stopped watching Home Away. 

You've got to salute the level of self belief which drove him to start afresh in LA. It would have been so much easier to have come here and settled for mediocre bullshit like the rest of them. 

Jason and Tara are my favourite characters by far.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2009)

Lafayette is awesome though-as is cajun bloke


----------



## Melinda (Mar 29, 2009)

Lafayette gives me too much jokes! He's a phenomenal character! 

Fully realised and multi dimensional, there needed to be so much more of him. We need some more cocoa!

The AIDS burger scene was _piss _funny! The Perfumed Gangster Bitch!


----------



## Iguana (Mar 29, 2009)

Melinda said:


> What an _amazin_g actor he grew into! Ive not seen him in anything since I stopped watching Home Away.
> 
> You've got to salute the level of self belief which drove him to start afresh in LA. It would have been so much easier to have come here and settled for mediocre bullshit like the rest of them.




The same as little Nick Smith from Home and Away who's playing David on NBC's Kings.


----------



## tiki (Mar 29, 2009)

And Sookie is a kiwi!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 29, 2009)

tiki said:


> And Sookie is a kiwi!



kind of - she was actually born in Canada


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Mar 30, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Lafayette is awesome though





Melinda said:


> Lafayette gives me too much jokes! He's a phenomenal character!



yeah! i love lafayette...wicked character.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 30, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> yeah! i love lafayette...wicked character.



I love LaFayette and Jason together.  The George Bush mask sex dance scene was all kinds of win.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 30, 2009)

You gon' make me clutch my pearls! 


White jockey pants never looked so good.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Mar 30, 2009)

Melinda said:


> You gon' make me clutch my pearls!
> 
> 
> White jockey pants never looked so good.



Everything about the show is clever 

The marketing ploys and adverts are even clever!


----------



## Melinda (Mar 30, 2009)

Ooh I hadnt seen that!  That is so clever! 


Can I ask about your opinion of Bill/ Stephen Moyer?


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 30, 2009)

OK, I take back what I said about it on the True Blodd vs Being Human.

Dled the first season on Friday, Wry and I had a 3 ep sesh on Sunday, top stuff. Very impressive and it has the lovely Anna Paquin as the lead, so I'm a happy bunny as I could gaze at her visage for _days_ and not get bored...


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 30, 2009)

Another doubting thomas has to eat them words.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 30, 2009)

I think the problem with True Blood is that it does sound awful.  A bar-tending telepath from the deep south who falls in love with a vampire.  And there's a love triangle because her boss, with a mystical secret of his own, loves her too.  It sounds like a bad teen fantasy.

It's also so hard to describe.  When I recommend it to people and they ask what's it like all I can say is that it's a genre of it's own.  It's very, very weird, but it's wonderfully weird.  But that you might need to watch 3 or 4 episodes before you get it.  My brother watched the first 2 and decided it was awful.  My husband fell asleep before the end of the 1st episode and by the time he got up the next day I was onto episode 6, so he decided not to bother catching up.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 30, 2009)

You just need to tell people it's got hot chicks with their kit off regularly and oozes sex from every frame.

And Anna Paquin. I cannot stress how hot I find that woman...


----------



## Melinda (Mar 30, 2009)

Iguana said:


> I think the problem with True Blood is that it does sound awful.  A bar-tending telepath from the deep south who falls in love with a vampire.  And there's a love triangle because her boss, with a mystical secret of his own, loves her too.  It sounds like a bad teen fantasy.


This is true, DC did it no favours at all.  



kyser_soze said:


> You just need to tell people it's got hot chicks with their kit off regularly and oozes sex from every frame.
> 
> And Anna Paquin. I cannot stress how hot I find that woman...


They should have just bitten the bullet and had Sookie as a night time thumb sucker. 

There are hotter women than Paquin in it!


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm only up to E3, and the hottest so far just bin moidered. Are there _even hotter_ femmes to come?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 30, 2009)

Jason Stackhouse starts seeing a hot (but also annoying) non southern gal later on in the series

also, the bodycount on this show is impressive


----------



## Melinda (Mar 30, 2009)

Jason has some of the best times in this show 

I really liked the hippy chick, I vaguely remember her from some other teen stuff. She has a lovely voice and a very hot way of forming her words. 

Tara is lovely, but the original Tara would have been the hottest person on the show bar Jason.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 30, 2009)

Tara annoys the fuck out of me so far, quite honestly. Her schtick was funny the first few times, now she's just annoying. Does she improve as a character?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 30, 2009)

yeah, her character development is good, and the last eps hint towards far more for her in season 2.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 30, 2009)

She gets worse, but there is a reason and a purpose. 
As a character she becomes much more fully rounded. Her's is one of the most beautifully crafted of the show. Storyline wise, she and Jason get the best of the first season.

She's a _stunning _actress, there are such depths to her anguish.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 30, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I'm only up to E3, and the hottest so far just bin moidered. Are there _even hotter_ femmes to come?



Lizzie Caplan  <<-drool


----------



## Structaural (Mar 30, 2009)

Melinda said:


> She gets worse, but there is a reason and a purpose.
> As a character she becomes much more fully rounded. Her's is one of the most beautifully crafted of the show. Storyline wise, she and Jason get the best of the first season.
> 
> She's a _stunning _actress, there are such depths to her anguish.



I agree, she's probably my favourite...


----------



## Melinda (Mar 30, 2009)

Did you see the original pilot and the original Tara?





Freaked me out when I saw the second episode thats fo sho.

Disturbed me. I think she did a better job in the cussing out the fat customer and slapping her boss scene.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Mar 31, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Ooh I hadnt seen that!  That is so clever!
> 
> 
> Can I ask about your opinion of Bill/ Stephen Moyer?



the character of 'bill' is a good one too, ive been meaning to watch some other stuff that hes been in...hes definitely right for the part of bill though....i like him alot. 

although i think 'lafayette' has eclipsed everyone and became a phenomenon (as that character should i reckon ) ...! 


i do like the 'bill' character though and the actor who plays him, i really should check out some other stuff hes been in tbh, i will i think now that ive got it in my head....


----------



## Iguana (Mar 31, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> i do like the 'bill' character though and the actor who plays him, i really should check out some other stuff hes been in tbh, i will i think now that ive got it in my head....



He was in the late 90's British series Ultraviolet where he was also a vampire, except in that show they were never actually called vampires they called them leeches. 

I like him as Bill too.  At first I didn't get it because usually a main love interest vampire is sexy and charismatic.  He is also usually broody and guilt ridden about the people he has killed and striving to be good in spite of his constant desire to feed.  Bill isn't really any of those things.  He doesn't seem too torn up about feeding from people or using his abilities to dominate them.  He's just a vampire who's chosen to live openly and who gets fascinated by the pretty, young telepath.  He kills who he needs to and he doesn't let it bother him.  

He's not all that sexy or charismatic either, Sookie's initial attraction is all about the fact that she can't read his thoughts.  They aren't a "great love" like you usually get in vampire fiction.  They are just two people (one dead) who are fascinated by each other and outside circumstances have made their relationship more intense than it might otherwise be.  I don't think we are meant to root for them in the Buffy/Angel way, and I wouldn't assume they will end up together as the series continues.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 31, 2009)

> He was in the late 90's British series Ultraviolet



And there was me thinking that was only a really shite Kurt Wimmer film with Milla in it. *checks IMDB*

OMFG - guess who else was in Ultraviolet and is now an HBO rep member? Idris 'Stringer' Elba!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sobotka's in it too! True Blood that is, not Ultraviolet. Colbert from G Kill is in it too. HBO is well incestuous.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 31, 2009)

oh yeah, subotka plays the fat cop


Buffering Ultraviolet now


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 31, 2009)

Ah yes, 'Detective' Andy  TBH I had to do a double take on him cos he's standing upright, and looks taller and slimmer than he did as Frank S...


----------



## Structaural (Mar 31, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Did you see the original pilot and the original Tara?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I don't remember her at all. Maybe I saw the actual episode 1.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 31, 2009)

Yup, I seem to have missed the pilot too, and just started on Ep1.

Is it worth watching?


----------



## Melinda (Mar 31, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Is it worth watching?


The pre-air pilot and episode 1 are the same, with a few small exceptions. 

1. 
In the scene where Sookie rescues Bill in the parking lot- the original has glimpses of someone supernatural watching from the woods. 
Its a woman (?) and she does something to Sookie to enable her to fling the chain so it coils around Rattray's neck. It half chokes him and he cant get it off. IMO the scene makes better sense with the cut aways to explain what happened.  


2. 
The scene with Sookie sunbathing on her Gran's lawn and explaining about the Rattrays to Jason is missing. 


3.
And of course all the Tara scenes were re-shot with Rutina Wesley replacing Original Tara.  

The two actresses doing the same scene:

Original Tara

Regular Tara


----------



## Iguana (Mar 31, 2009)

Melinda said:


> The two actresses doing the same scene:
> 
> Original Tara
> 
> Regular Tara




Ooh, I hadn't seen the pilot but based on that scene I thought new Tara was much better.  Original Tara was being started out being polite and then snapped for no reason, so her rant doesn't make any sense.  And she didn't carry off having a bad attitude as well as new Tara.  She's possibly more likable to the audience, but Tara wasn't meant to be likable at this point.  Wesley has the character nailed.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 31, 2009)

Melinda said:


> The pre-air pilot and episode 1 are the same, with a few small exceptions.
> 
> 1.
> In the scene where Sookie rescues Bill in the parking lot- the original has glimpses of someone supernatural watching from the woods.
> ...




Interesting about the chain, I thought she took care of those two a bit easily.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 31, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Original Tara
> 
> Regular Tara




She wins that with her first line and her leg over the chair.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 1, 2009)

That was the scene that hooked into the show. It was immediately different to almost everything Ive seen. 

Supernatural hooey is fair enough, but to feature a girl rude enough to be bitch slapping people AND reading The Shock Doctrine? I wanted to see what else she would get up to.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 1, 2009)

Heh, kinda depends on your opinion of The Shock Doctrine, really...

BTW:



Spoiler



Is the phantom strangler the big lunking mommas boy who failed to pull the divorceé? It just seems a little too obvious for it to be Sam 'werecollie' Merlotte...


----------



## Melinda (Apr 1, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> the character of 'bill' is a good one too, ive been meaning to watch some other stuff that hes been in...hes definitely right for the part of bill though....i like him alot.
> 
> although i think 'lafayette' has eclipsed everyone and became a phenomenon (as that character should i reckon) ...!
> 
> i do like the 'bill' character though and the actor who plays him, i really should check out some other stuff hes been in tbh, i will i think now that ive got it in my head....


Ive not read the books and so I think I brought too much of the tortured, love lorn vampire baggage (Edward Cullen/ Angel etc) that Iguana talked about.  

After a few episodes, I realised I was slightly dissatisfied with Bill because there were far more charismatic and attractive characters. Of course it turned out not to be a hardship at all because I _loved _those other characters. 

Instead I began to regard the show as more of an ensemble piece than having the traditional 'big leads.' However Iguana's post has given me some more insight. 



Iguana said:


> He was in the late 90's British series Ultraviolet where he was also a vampire, except in that show they were never actually called vampires they called them leeches.
> 
> I like him as Bill too.  At first I didn't get it because usually a main love interest vampire is sexy and charismatic.  He is also usually broody and guilt ridden about the people he has killed and striving to be good in spite of his constant desire to feed.  Bill isn't really any of those things.  He doesn't seem too torn up about feeding from people or using his abilities to dominate them.  He's just a vampire who's chosen to live openly and who gets fascinated by the pretty, young telepath.  He kills who he needs to and he doesn't let it bother him.
> 
> He's not all that sexy or charismatic either, Sookie's initial attraction is all about the fact that she can't read his thoughts.  They aren't a "great love" like you usually get in vampire fiction.  They are just two people (one dead) who are fascinated by each other and outside circumstances have made their relationship more intense than it might otherwise be.  I don't think we are meant to root for them in the Buffy/Angel way, and I wouldn't assume they will end up together as the series continues.


Wow thanks for this post  

Bill's cap doffing deference to Eric was a lovely touch (I immediately transferred my allegiance to the alpha vamp. )

I also cant necessarily see Sookie and Bill Together Forever- Eric and Sam are also captivated...

The show neatly turned over some cliches. I love how abashed Bill looks when he admits he would have fed off the highway patrolman had Sookie not been there! Also, feeding off a paedophile?!  

I also love the subversive use of music- Sookie and Bill's mournful cello has been well documented, but also I love how the traditional 'beware imminent danger!' music leads us up dead ends.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 1, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Heh, kinda depends on your opinion of The Shock Doctrine, really...
> 
> BTW:
> 
> ...





No. It's a quality twist, so I won't ruin it


----------



## Melinda (Apr 1, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Heh, kinda depends on your opinion of The Shock Doctrine, really...


  still, its not very typical though.



> BTW:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Behave! You dont want an answer to that!


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 1, 2009)

OK, so long as it's not Sam the Werecollie i don't mind, cos that would have been SOOO cheap.

Oh, and wrysmile reckons the vamp's fangs look 'well cheap, like some knockoff rubbish from China or something'...I'm tempted to agree...


----------



## Melinda (Apr 1, 2009)

Its all about the bluff and double bluff...

 for the word 'lunking' though!


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 1, 2009)

BTW, Jason on V had us both in stitches...and I WANT SOME!!!


----------



## Melinda (Apr 1, 2009)

Jason is *so* funny! Genuine lols. 


Considering how much of Bill she snacked on, Sookie's 'high' was nothing like as intense or long lasting as Jason's...


----------



## belboid (Apr 1, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> Haven't FX got it first?



that is what the wiki says, sometime in April.  I'm sold on this now, even more so after kyser's mention of Anna Paquin - and others!


----------



## Iguana (Apr 1, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Bill's cap doffing deference to Eric was a lovely touch (I immediately transferred my allegiance to the alpha vamp. )



Eric's not the alpha vamp though.  There is a female vampire mentioned who I think is their leader.  I suspect it's either Bill's sire or the PR vampire who's always on the news.


----------



## belboid (Apr 1, 2009)

Scheduling

    * Begins on Sunday 19th July 2009 at 2200
    * 12 X 60" Episodes
    * Three repeats of each new episode shown every week
    * Approximately 48 hours of programming


Sponsor Credits

    * Opening and Closing Credits: 15 Seconds
    * Break Bumpers: 2 x 5 Seconds

There are normally 2 centre breaks per 1 hour programme.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, if the storylines follow the books (I read elsewhere) next season will see sookie and Bill in Dallas investigating vampire disappearances at the behest of eric.

/rumour


----------



## Iguana (Apr 1, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Oh, and wrysmile reckons the vamp's fangs look 'well cheap, like some knockoff rubbish from China or something'...I'm tempted to agree...



I think they look wrong because they use the lateral incisors as fangs, while everyone knows that vamp fangs come from the canines.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 1, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Eric's not the alpha vamp though.  There is a female vampire mentioned who I think is their leader.  I suspect it's either Bill's sire or the PR vampire who's always on the news.



Well Eric was the alpha vamp in the room anyway! He has very good arms! *clutches pearls*

Bill's sire was WAAAY scary. She looked like a crazy ass Aunt Sally.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 1, 2009)

belboid said:


> that is what the wiki says, sometime in April.  I'm sold on this now, even more so after kyser's mention of Anna Paquin - and others!



Watch it stoned and you'll end up thinking it was 'The Wire with vampires' as I did.

I then re-watched it sober and while it's still good, it's not quite *that* good.



> Bill's sire was WAAAY scary. She looked like a crazy ass Aunt Sally.



She was haawt, not scary.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 1, 2009)

Lawks!


----------



## belboid (Apr 1, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Watch it stoned and you'll end up thinking it was 'The Wire with vampires' as I did.
> 
> I then re-watched it sober and while it's still good, it's not quite *that* good.


from what I read I keep thinking 'American Gothic', but even better and with sexier women.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 1, 2009)

belboid said:


> from what I read I keep thinking 'American Gothic', but even better and with sexier women.



Yes, its very reminiscent of that. I kept expect Sheriff Buck to turn up. 

Sookie even looks like the Angel with her hair down.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 1, 2009)

Hell of a lot rawer and dirtier than AG though.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah, AG sprung to my mind when I watched the first episode.

Aside from Eric, the show does lack a a glowering bad guy it must be said...


----------



## Melinda (Apr 1, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Hell of a lot rawer and dirtier than AG though.



Im thinking more of the air of vague menace and the steamy sweaty setting. Those trees with the moss hanging down...

AG probably scared me more cos I was young when it came out, but also the Devil incarnate walking among us as a idea (with all the accompanying mythology) is terrifying. 

There was a story recently about a village Devon (?) through which the devil was said to have walked, sometime in the 19th century.  It was so bizarre and not a little thrilling.


Found it:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/devon/7942954.stm


----------



## Melinda (Apr 2, 2009)

Andy Hallett, the actor who played Krevlornswath of the Deathwok Clan on Angel died of heart failure this past Monday. 

Never felt Angel too much, but always admired the character's skin job. And his bar was probably more fun than Quarks.  

He was only 33.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 2, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Well Eric was the alpha vamp in the room anyway! He has very good arms! *clutches pearls*
> 
> Bill's sire was WAAAY scary. She looked like a crazy ass Aunt Sally.



Sire?


----------



## belboid (Apr 2, 2009)

Vampiric parent type thing


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2009)

Parent in darkness, forever to fall through the centuries without redemption etc

pass the opium lads.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 2, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Parent in darkness, forever to fall through the centuries without redemption etc
> 
> pass the opium lads.



Cider kicked in?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 2, 2009)

Ah, I thought a sire was male though
Surely a female would be dam
So, in vampire lore, a sire is the person who bites someone, turning them into a new vampire?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> Ah, I thought a sire was male though
> Surely a female would be dam



doesn't work like that with vamps though. Male/Female isn't a thang, it's simply who changed you.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Cider kicked in?



nah just remembering me Ann Rice *ashamed*


----------



## madamv (Apr 7, 2009)

I love Anne Rice, and got told off by the boy in the bookshop once for buying one. 

I just searched for True Blood because I was wanting to know when the first series was being shown in the UK.  Cant find anything for it, so I guess I shall have to watch it online.    Unless anyone else knows differently?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 7, 2009)

Channel 4 in autumn apparently.

The online sources are good though


----------



## madamv (Apr 7, 2009)

Cheers, I saw that the HBO link was showing it.  I need to investigate further and will maybe watch one tonight.  It seems from ^ the pilot isnt worth bothering with....   ??


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 8, 2009)

Mary-Ann is a bit freakin scary...disturbing smile on her...good show, glad to hear there'll be a 2nd season, as there's loads of potential.

Got the twist about 15 mins into E11...not bad at all...


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Mary-Ann is a bit freakin scary...disturbing smile on her...good show, glad to hear there'll be a 2nd season, as there's loads of potential.
> 
> Got the twist about 15 mins into E11...not bad at all...



Michelle Forbes gets about don't she? BSG, star trek, true blood...


----------



## Melinda (Apr 8, 2009)

madamv said:


> Cheers, I saw that the HBO link was showing it.  I need to investigate further and will maybe watch one tonight.  It seems from ^ the pilot isnt worth bothering with....   ??



Best not   Its the same as episode 1 in every meaningful sense. 



Kyser


Spoiler:  For Kyser



Mary-Ann is so brilliantly done, totally has you going_ 'whaa??'_

You think nothing else can happen to Tara, but it does seem so very _'devil in a Sunday hat'. _

Everything at Mary-Ann's home is unsettling, and just at the moments you begin to relax something totally off key happens! 

I was so relieved to see Tara turn up at Sookie's gaff in the final episode! 
So I relaxed a little and then BAM!  You have the Sam and Mary-Ann twist!


----------



## Melinda (Apr 8, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Michelle Forbes gets about don't she? BSG, star trek, true blood...



Love her! Im convinced she could have sent BSG into realms of win yet unknown.


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 8, 2009)

She's a geek and action hero goddess I suspect: TNG, 24, Homicide, VO for Half Life 2, BSG, True Blood and the next Chronicles of Riddick film...


----------



## Melinda (Apr 8, 2009)

Ensign Ro was an ace character. Her and Tasha Yaa were the best female characters on the show.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm up to EP#8 now - is Sam a weredog?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm up to EP#8 now - is Sam a weredog?





Spoiler: sam



yes


----------



## Melinda (Apr 8, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Spoiler: sam
> 
> 
> 
> yes





Spoiler: sam



Its not were-dog exactly! He's not dangerous or owt?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 8, 2009)

Spoiler: sam



he can turn into an animal. I'm pretty sure that needs a 'were' prefix, otherwise what are you going to call him? now I know that means that technically the kid out of Woof! was also a weredog, but thems the breaks.

Annoyingly enough I had to look up Maenad to find out what the hell marryann is. I thought I knew my mythology better than that


----------



## kyser_soze (Apr 8, 2009)

Spoiler: sam



He's technically a shape shifter, and the dog was his first-form, and the one he finds easiest to change into. Personally, I think the idea of a were-collie absolute genius toss


----------



## Melinda (Apr 8, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Spoiler: sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler:  Sam and Maryann



I call him a Manimal!  More a TV than a  mythic reference!


Your Maenad reference a few weeks back led me to do some pretty decent reading  I love the fact they are said to be attracted to violence, alcohol and drunks. They are also supposed to stink like fuck because they are so earthy.  The vibration thing is just ace. 

Its all so left field, they are neither good nor evil, they just 'are.'


----------



## belboid (Apr 23, 2009)

Just started watching this, having found nice full DVD downloads of it.

Darned entertaining first couple of episodes, looking forward to the rest of it.


----------



## FunkyUK (Apr 23, 2009)

Started watching earlier this week - just gets better and better - up to episode 6 now.  Love the way they pronounce "Sookie" "Sookeh"


----------



## Melinda (Apr 23, 2009)

belboid said:


> Just started watching this, having found nice full DVD downloads of it.
> 
> Darned entertaining first couple of episodes, looking forward to the rest of it.



I had a feeling that you would engage with it 



FunkyUK said:


> Started watching earlier this week - just gets better and better - up to episode 6 now.  Love the way they pronounce "Sookie" "Sookeh"



-Sukeh!


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 23, 2009)

this programmes well shit.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 23, 2009)

Teeps!  

What's wrong with it?


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 23, 2009)

it's a pile of fucking gash.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 23, 2009)

But why? 

Didnt Jason make you laugh?


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 23, 2009)

not really, they are all freaks.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 23, 2009)

It's the deep south, nowhersville. Of course they are all freaks.


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 23, 2009)

shit telly still.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 23, 2009)

well the viewing figures disagree with you

Any program that involves sex, vampires and southern gothic plays well with a geek like me. That it's actually well written is a bonus.

I have the books it's based on on my List.

I can't wait till it hits terrestrial and everyone loves it and I can be all superior and 'oh you haven't watched it till it came to telly?'


----------



## Melinda (Apr 23, 2009)

Can you let me know what the books are like Dotty? 

Ive so much on my list, the Stackhouse novels are some way down. 

Im tackling Jack Vance atm and laughing my arse off.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 23, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Can you let me know what the books are like Dotty?
> 
> Ive so much on my list, the Stackhouse novels are some way down.
> 
> Im tackling Jack Vance atm and laughing my arse off.



I suspect they are spicier and sparser Anne Rice stuff.

They'll have to be good to be better than the series (and I almost never say that about film based on written).

Apparently the next series



Spoiler: srs2



will be based on the second book, Houston based where Eric sends Sookie and Bill to investigate a spate of missing vamps


----------



## Melinda (Apr 23, 2009)

Im so pleased! 



Spoiler:  S2 Goodies!



Eric has *massive* hawtness potential.

His arms! 

Leather!

*swoon*


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 23, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> well the viewing figures disagree with you



nah, they just indicate that a large proportion of people like watching utter shit on telly.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 23, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> nah, they just indicate that a large proportion of people like watching utter shit on telly.



Let me break it down for you. The viewing figures are from HBO, a subscription only channel in the US. It's not the sort of channel to air Gok fucking Kwan.

The viewing figures are the highest since Sopranos.

Hence a discerning audience has overwhelmingly loved it.

Also: if I fielded a Vampire Counts warhammer army I would totally pwn your Black Orc army.


----------



## madamv (Apr 24, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where to watch on my pc?   I watched ep one today and fell in love, like I knew I would 

Supernova earlier, but I cant find ep 2?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 24, 2009)

madamv said:


> Can anyone tell me where to watch on my pc?   I watched ep one today and fell in love, like I knew I would
> 
> Supernova earlier, but I cant find ep 2?


http://www.supernovatube.com/play.php?viewkey=e3af214eee5e09e3fa1b

from
http://www.watchtrueblood.net/


----------



## madamv (Apr 24, 2009)

Ah, thats where it was!  Cheers DotC!    Now, can I squeeze an ep in before sparklefish comes over?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 27, 2009)

how hot are the women in this? Lizzy Caplan - oh fuck!


----------



## El Jefe (May 15, 2009)

not reading the rest of the thread for fear of spoilers, but yes - we've been sucked in,.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 15, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> not reading the rest of the thread for fear of spoilers, but yes - *we've been sucked in*,.





wooohoo!!!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 15, 2009)

Of course you have, it's HBO doing programs for grown ups

THEY CAN DO NO WRONG


----------



## DotCommunist (May 15, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> wooohoo!!!



you can recite sookies script entire on your public channel for me ennit.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 15, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> you can recite sookies script entire on your public channel for me ennit.



it'd be my pleasure sir.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 15, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> it'd be my pleasure sir.



sheeeit, hold the gravy on them biscuits and don't bake no cornbread cos Bill n Sooky are off to Dallas next season, yes suh.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 15, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> sheeeit, hold the gravy on them biscuits and don't bake no cornbread cos Bill n Sooky are off to Dallas next season, yes suh.



love you dotty.  

my channel will always be open to you.


----------



## Melinda (May 15, 2009)

June 14 is the season 2 debut. 9pm stateside.

More Eric! More Tara! More Jason! More Sam! 


While Im waiting for my next two Jack Vance books to turn up from Amazon, Ive picked up a few Charlaine Harris books. 

Im now in two minds about reading them, it'll wreck future seasons and the cover artwork is woeful.


----------



## Mapped (May 15, 2009)

Melinda said:


> June 14 is the season 2 debut. 9pm stateside.
> 
> More Eric! More Tara! More Jason! More Sam!



Excellent. I was wondering when the 2nd series would be out. Not long now 

I think I'll start revisiting the 1st series in anticipation.


----------



## pengaleng (May 15, 2009)

it's still shit.


----------



## Melinda (May 15, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> it's still shit.



 

You've still not explained why its shit!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 15, 2009)

TP aint feeling the southern gothika


----------



## Iguana (Jun 15, 2009)

Just a heads up that this is back tonight.


----------



## pboi (Jun 15, 2009)

http://eztv.it/shows/699/true-blood/

go


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 15, 2009)

looneytune said:


> I'm already a junkie of the series... have any of you seen and if so, whaddya think?



I saw the last half of one episode. I liked it, wanted to see more, but it seems to be on at uncertain times.


----------



## pboi (Jun 15, 2009)

just download it


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 15, 2009)

pboi said:


> just download it



I like to watch tv lying on a sofa.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 15, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Just a heads up that this is back tonight.



Yeah!


season 2


----------



## pboi (Jun 15, 2009)

as do I. 50inch plasma is hooked up to my PC. HDMI cables are long nowadays


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 15, 2009)

http://www.watchtrueblood.net/


I'd forgotten how much I love this show!


'I will not have you look like a slattern'


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jun 15, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> 'I will not have you look like a slattern'



heh heh


----------



## Iguana (Jun 15, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I like to watch tv lying on a sofa.



Lots and lots of ways to get around that.  Hook your computer to your tv, burn the show on to disk or, as I do, get a dvd player with a usb port and put the show on a memory stick.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 15, 2009)

Season 2 opens with a bang

More staggering idiocy from Jason Stackhouse. More Subotdka looking like a twat. More horrible violence. More sookie-tits.

_'when you came in the air went out...'_


----------



## Mapped (Jun 15, 2009)

Cheers for the reminder 

Just found a HD version on Usenet, I'll stick it on after the cricket


----------



## pboi (Jun 15, 2009)

boobs. that is all


----------



## Iguana (Jun 16, 2009)

pboi said:


> boobs. that is all



No.  Highlight foils, that is all.


----------



## Epona (Jun 16, 2009)

Iguana said:


> No.  Highlight foils, that is all.


 I thought I had imagined that


----------



## Structaural (Jun 16, 2009)

good episode, love this shit. Sookie's looking finer than last series.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2009)

Episode two is excellent. Slow start, but lots of fang-action


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 22, 2009)

E1:

Sookie gets nekkid - tick
Gore - tick
Vampire Bill doing his repressed C19th gentleman thing and saying 'Soh-kay' lots - tick
Eric being all scary - tick

BUT...is that the same actor playing Lafayette?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2009)

I reckon it's still Nelsan Ellis tbh.


----------



## pboi (Jun 22, 2009)

imdb it. its deffo still him


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 22, 2009)

Yup, tis indeed...clearly he's been a bit fucked up by spending all that time in Eric's dungeon...


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 22, 2009)

I have to say, everytime I see Sheriff Bud all I can here is 'Home again, home again jiggety jig! Goood evening JF'

And then I just start thinking about Chew and just start reciting

'Don't know, don't know such stuff...no genetic design...I just do eyes, see? Eyes'
'Ah Chew, if only you could see what I've seen with your eyes'


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 22, 2009)

Have to say I did enjoy seeing eric tear someone apart in s2 ep1.



Spoiler: ep 2



looks like Lafayette is going to be turned


----------



## rhod (Jun 22, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> clearly he's been a bit fucked up by spending all that time in Eric's dungeon...




Nah.... he just run out of lippy and eye-shadow!


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 28, 2009)

Anyone seen the region one DVD extras? There are a couple of TV ads for Tru Blood - a US one and a French one - both funny as fuck, and similar ads for a vampire-friendly hotel, lawyer and dating service. There's also a Vampires In America documentary filling in some of the background to the 'Great Revelation'. It's all well worth watching and, I presume, must be on the net somewhere.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 30, 2009)

Episode 3 is a little weak, but theres some excellent set ups for ep 4...


----------



## Pieface (Jun 30, 2009)

I've just found out Eric is Iceman Brad in Generation Kill Kyser!   He's also like Denmark's sexiest actor ever or something...


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 30, 2009)

AH, HBO incestuous casting (TM) again. Not a complaint mind...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 30, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I've just found out Eric is Iceman Brad in Generation Kill Kyser!   He's also like Denmark's sexiest actor ever or something...



There are people in the trees....that I must drain


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 30, 2009)

Although HBO will never reach the level of incestuousity that afflicts american sci fi tele.


----------



## teecee (Jul 2, 2009)

pboi said:


> boobs. that is all



That nicely sums up ep 3 too


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 2, 2009)

teecee said:


> That nicely sums up ep 3 too



finding it hard to believe 1000 year old Eric has never before seen or heard of a bull headed creature.


MINATOR ffs Eric.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2009)

episode 2 was hilarious!  Eric with his highlighter foils in and getting a makeover


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 2, 2009)

Beginning to feel a bit sorry for Subotka though


----------



## teecee (Jul 2, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> finding it hard to believe 1000 year old Eric has never before seen or heard of a bull headed creature.
> 
> 
> MINATOR ffs Eric.



That was my first thought as well, but Minotours don't posses three poisonous claws as far as i know and they don't "turn" people either do  they?

Although it would explain the new waitress's ineptitude  -you could almost say she was like a bull in a china shop.


----------



## pboi (Jul 2, 2009)

for a brief moment I thought they had turned Lafayette into that creature.

then that chick rocks up at the end

still have no idea what that women is.

all those flowers/fruit. her man servant. the vibratey shit. that evil looking soup drink..anybody got a clue what mythical creature she is?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 2, 2009)

pboi said:


> for a brief moment I thought they had turned Lafayette into that creature.
> 
> then that chick rocks up at the end
> 
> ...



Maenad

one of Dionysus crew. Him being the wine sex and wildness god.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maenad


----------



## pboi (Jul 2, 2009)

ty..*wikipedias*


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 6, 2009)

why the fuck isn't the new episode watchable online?


----------



## pboi (Jul 6, 2009)

check the EZTV twitter feed..has it been uploaded?

p.s get a job


----------



## Iguana (Jul 6, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> why the fuck isn't the new episode watchable online?



It wasn't on this week because of Independence Day.


----------



## El Jefe (Jul 6, 2009)

ah,. that explains it 

cunts


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 6, 2009)

Iguana said:


> It wasn't on this week because of Independence Day.



fucking colonial wankers.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 6, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> fucking colonial wankers.



Yeah, making top notch telly and then delaying it once a year for their national festival!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2009)

PieEye said:


> I've just found out Eric is Iceman Brad in Generation Kill Kyser!   He's also like Denmark's sexiest actor ever or something...



he's stellan skarsgard's son - the fella from all the von trier films and many a villain in hollywood action blockbusters:


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 6, 2009)

upsidedownwalrus said:


> Yeah, making top notch telly and then delaying it once a year for their national festival!



Parochial cunts depriving me of my good tele. Do they think the rest of the world cares about their tawdry celebration of independence?

Freak Angels didn't publish this week either. I feel cunted off by my internet entertainments.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2009)

how many episodes have been broadcast in the us now? i can ony find 3 episodes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 6, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> how many episodes have been broadcast in the us now? i can ony find 3 episodes.



Independance day has delayed episode 4 till next week


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 6, 2009)

That's all so far.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jul 6, 2009)

Damn you urbs, I'm going to have to download this as well aren't I?


----------



## Sunray (Jul 7, 2009)

I like this series but I'm still trying to decide if its better than average....?

I get thats its cartoon style but its just a bit too set piece. e.g. Jason gets given a brochure and next thing he's singing god songs while looking like he's a freshman?   V addiction, one that caused him to kidnap a Vampire no less, went missing like Kenny comes back.

I have this constant nagging feeling they are struggling with getting something worthwhile to show. Really stretching it out. Body count is rising so fast there will be nobody left anyway. Once you've seen a Vampire tear someone limb from limb or they explode in string blood a few times, kinda gets dull. Which is kinda where I've got to with Suki screaming and crying.

If, as I am starting to wonder, they are heading into Vampire politics, its very dull because it will always feel like they are just making it up as they go along, because they are.

Still entertaining enough, love the accents.


----------



## pboi (Jul 7, 2009)

esp as Bill is English!!  its cool that him anbd Idris Elba were in that vamp thing on C4..ultraviolet?


----------



## Structaural (Jul 7, 2009)

Sunray said:


> I like this series but I'm still trying to decide if its better than average....?
> 
> I get thats its cartoon style but its just a bit too set piece. e.g. Jason gets given a brochure and next thing he's singing god songs while looking like he's a freshman?   V addiction, one that caused him to kidnap a Vampire no less, went missing like Kenny comes back.
> 
> ...



I think most of it is based on the books. Not sure how many of them there are. (Sookie Stackhouse).


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 7, 2009)

series one is book 1, series 2 is book 2


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 7, 2009)

> Which is kinda where I've got to with Suki screaming and crying.



Possibly so, but there is no such state as 'dull' and 'Anna Paquin naked'


----------



## Pieface (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm fucked off we had to wait for episode 4 because of Will Smith and his cocking spaceships.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2009)

i'm pissed off i started watching it before the series was over - i'm used to watching 3 or 4 at a time


----------



## Pieface (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm glad I'm being forced to wait tbh - I wolf series down like cake if I get them all at once and miss out on daylight and washing etc


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 7, 2009)

There was a rumour that the next series will diverge from the books.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 7, 2009)

it already has


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 7, 2009)

Have to say I'm not rating this Fellowship of the Sun storyline. Needs to get more sinister.


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 7, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> it already has


True, but more so. I hated the books.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 7, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Have to say I'm not rating this Fellowship of the Sun storyline. Needs to get more sinister.



You don't find teeth chick, her husband and Jock boy slightly sinister already?

I've got a bet with wrysmile that teeth jumps Jason's bones.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 7, 2009)

'more' sinister. They are a bit off in that you know something dark is lurking under the all-american veneer.

It wouldn't suprise me if blond woman and strackhouse do end up boning.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 13, 2009)

Do I have to make you leave, through a windo, that is closed?


new episode up


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 13, 2009)

'god will make sure evil gets punished'

'yeah? then explain europe to me'


Jason Stackhouse ftw


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 20, 2009)

episode 5 spoilers



Spoiler: fellowshipofthesyun



I fucking knew they were wrong 'uns. Massive arsenal.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2009)

this is coming to channel 4 on the 5th of october,  but apparently they're cutting some violence and sex out so they can show it at 10pm - booooo!


----------



## Sunray (Aug 10, 2009)

They arn't going to have much left to show?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2009)

indeed. in fact i'm a little sceptical. they certainly haven't made any new versions yet. but it is scheduled for 10pm, rather than 11pm, so i imagine they would cut some of it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 10, 2009)

pfft, terrestrial channels have little tiny shrivveled nuts.


----------



## Iguana (Aug 10, 2009)

I thought 9pm was the terrestrial watershed?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2009)

Iguana said:


> I thought 9pm was the terrestrial watershed?


it is. but all channels have their internal guidelines of what they'll show - you rarely get ultraviolent films at 9pm. for instance, you wouldn't see goodfellas at 9pm normally, neither would you see sopranos, or a film with loads of shagging in it.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 10, 2009)

We've only seen the first four episodes of season 1 and I'm not sure what I think about it - the characters are all quite unlikeable but I love little things like a newspaper on the table with the headline 'Angelina adopts vampire baby.'  

Tell me, as it continues is it still so obsessed with sex?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2009)

oh yes, and why not?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 10, 2009)

scifisam said:


> We've only seen the first four episodes of season 1 and I'm not sure what I think about it - the characters are all quite unlikeable but I love little things like a newspaper on the table with the headline 'Angelina adopts vampire baby.'
> 
> Tell me, as it continues is it still so obsessed with sex?



well, yes. The sublimated eroticism of the vampire myth doesn't get much sublimation here. There is also humour, violence, character growth and good plotting.


----------



## mentalchik (Aug 10, 2009)

scifisam said:


> Tell me, as it continues is it still so obsessed with sex?



Bloody hope so !





hasn't the vampire myth always had a very strong sexual element though ?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 10, 2009)

mentalchik said:


> Bloody hope so !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



snap!

It's penetration and fluid exchange at base, then there are many sorts of associated sexual over or undertones.


----------



## Iguana (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't even remember much sex in the first 4 episodes.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah, there's always a been a sex/vampire connection, but that doesn't mean it always has to include so much onscreen sex. I just don't like watching sex on TV. Personal preference. If the characters and so on do develop well, though, I might be able to ignore it. 



Iguana said:


> I don't even remember much sex in the first 4 episodes.



Apart from Jason shagging Maudette, then watching a video of her shagging a vampire, then shagging her while she was tied to a rope from the ceiling, then later watching a video of this shag, then shagging Dawn repeatedly, and taking vampire blood which gave him priapism, plus Sookie repeatedly dreaming about sex with Bill, plus Tara shagging Sam, plus one of the bad vamps ordering a woman over to give him a blow job, and probably some more sex scenes that I've forgotten about. 

Apart from that, there wasn't much sex, true.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 10, 2009)

scifisam said:


> Yeah, there's always a been a sex/vampire connection, but that doesn't mean it always has to include so much onscreen sex. I just don't like watching sex on TV. Personal preference. If the characters and so on do develop well, though, I might be able to ignore it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



keep watching. The sex doesn't go away but it does become familiar enough to be texture to a story that gets layered and twisty..


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2009)

the shagging's what makes it! beautiful people getting naked and dangerous


----------



## Iguana (Aug 10, 2009)

scifisam said:


> Apart from Jason shagging Maudette, then watching a video of her shagging a vampire, then shagging her while she was tied to a rope from the ceiling, then later watching a video of this shag, then shagging Dawn repeatedly, and taking vampire blood which gave him priapism, plus Sookie repeatedly dreaming about sex with Bill, plus Tara shagging Sam, plus one of the bad vamps ordering a woman over to give him a blow job, and probably some more sex scenes that I've forgotten about.



Pfft! Wait until season 2.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 10, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> the shagging's what makes it! beautiful people getting naked and dangerous



Sure, if you like watching sex on TV. I'm not obliged to like that, you know.  

Besides, some of those people really aren't beautiful - some are downright ugly. Also, if/when Jason gets more likable his sex scenes will probably be easier to watch. 



Iguana said:


> Pfft! Wait until season 2.



 If there is even more sex than what I've just described, I'll feel like I'm watching a porno with the occasional bit of story edited in around it. 
If it's like DC's description though, it's worth watching some more.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2009)

you're weird, or a prude


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 11, 2009)

Just watched Season 2 ep 8 - best yet!!!


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 11, 2009)

i started trying to download a torrent of this but it didn't want to work. but then the missus told me we've already got a borrowed copy of the first series on DVD 

i might watch it soon.


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 11, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> i started trying to download a torrent of this but it didn't want to work. but then the missus told me we've already got a borrowed copy of the first series on DVD
> 
> i might watch it soon.



doofus, i loaned you that weeks ago


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 11, 2009)

yes, i know that _now_


----------



## oddworld (Aug 11, 2009)

I've only just discovered this, watch Season 1 in three nights and a weekend, got a lil obsessed.

Just on Season 2 , Episode 1 

ETA I've got all the RS links if anyone wants em. PM me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 11, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Just watched Season 2 ep 8 - best yet!!!



I wouldn't go that far, although Godric is win.


----------



## revol68 (Aug 11, 2009)

why is this poll private, I want to see what posters recommend it, quality not quantity thank you very much.


----------



## oddworld (Aug 11, 2009)

revol68 said:


> why is this poll private, I want to see what posters recommend it, quality not quantity thank you very much.


 
The poll is closed so you cant even vote anymore!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2009)

oddworld said:


> I've only just discovered this, watch Season 1 in three nights and a weekend, got a lil obsessed.
> 
> Just on Season 2 , Episode 1
> 
> ETA I've got all the RS links if anyone wants em. PM me.



what's an RS link?


----------



## oddworld (Aug 11, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> what's an RS link?


 
Rapidshare , I was trying not to swear!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2009)

ah, i see. not the best site to download off tbh - try isohunt


----------



## oddworld (Aug 11, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> ah, i see. not the best site to download off tbh - try isohunt


 
I downloaded all of Series 1 from RS with no problems at all. 

Why is not the best - I'm a bit new to all of this downloading malarky.....


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2009)

how long did it take?
when i used it, it took all night


----------



## oddworld (Aug 11, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> how long did it take?
> when i used it, it took all night


 
I can download one episode in about 5 minutes


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2009)

jeez!


----------



## oddworld (Aug 11, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> jeez!


 
I normally watch one, download one at the same time - job done!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2009)

blimey - it takes a couple of hours for me normally.
maybe it's to do with our connections. i'm with virgin.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 11, 2009)

just watch it streaming on a monday. Keep up with they yanks.

http://www.watchtrueblood.net/


quality is acceptable.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2009)

acceptable? doesn't sound right


----------



## oddworld (Aug 11, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> blimey - it takes a couple of hours for me normally.
> maybe it's to do with our connections. i'm with virgin.


 
Could be, I can download a whole film from RS in 20 minutes.

I'm with Be.com.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2009)

oh, be.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 11, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> acceptable? doesn't sound right



check it out. Looks good enough when I put it through the projector onto the fitted screen*



*I've got a bigger tele than all of you, It is a mini-cinema


----------



## oddworld (Aug 11, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> oh, be.


 
Why the sad face?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2009)

i used them, but didn't get on with their payment inflexibility


----------



## oddworld (Aug 12, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i used them, but didn't get on with their payment inflexibility


 
But then again , I've been with Zen, Sky Broadband and now Be , pretty much all the same results. 

I thought Virgin came out top for speeds in a recent survey too.


----------



## rhod (Aug 12, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> blimey - it takes a couple of hours for me normally.
> maybe it's to do with our connections. i'm with virgin.



If you are on Virgin's 50mb package and signed up to a decent usenet provider you could download the whole of series 2 (so far) in 720p HD in about an hour


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 20, 2009)

these days im generally underwhemed my film & TV, watching to pass the time but never really feeling drawn in like im supposed to, It takes a lot from the square box to get me to feel much proper emotion at all.

last ep. ending though - it really was quite beautiful wasnt it?


----------



## pboi (Aug 20, 2009)

it really was


----------



## Iguana (Aug 20, 2009)

Best episode yet, imo.  

Lots of great parts, the Newlins debating Nan Flanagan on tv, Hoyt and his mother discussing everything she hates, LaFayette taking on Eggs, Godric's fate.  But best of all was everything Eric did in this episode, from his face when he tricked Sookie into drinking into his blood to this distraught sobbing to Godric at the end.  Such completely different scenes but Skarsgard nailed them both.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 20, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Best episode yet, imo.
> 
> Lots of great parts, the Newlins debating Nan Flanagan on tv, Hoyt and his mother discussing everything she hates, LaFayette taking on Eggs.  But best of all was everything Eric did in this episode, from his face when he tricked Sookie into drinking into his blood to this distraught sobbing to Godric at the end.  Such completely different scenes but Skarsgard nailed them both.



Yeah, twas a good episode.


I thought Godric put in a fine performance


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 24, 2009)

ep 10 is fucking ace - rarely has a shark been jumped with such style.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2009)

Terry really comes into his own, I feel


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 24, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Terry really comes into his own, I feel



he does 

that whole scene was fucking hysterical


"if anyone wants to debrief right now... "


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2009)

Spoiler: J.Stackhouse



I like how he has tranformed from clueless numpty wastrel into the dumb dependable warrior. The whole gasmask/flares/horned god impression had me in stitches. Funniest thing since Laffayettes AIDS burger incident in srs1


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 24, 2009)

true


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2009)

oh ffs! only a few minutes in - 'corn fed kobe it is' - do some research! this maenad subplot sucks flabby pimpled arse


----------



## pboi (Aug 25, 2009)

its a type of beef you peasant!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2009)

pboi said:


> its a type of beef you peasant!



yes i know what it is. how dare you call me a peasant


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 1, 2009)

S2 ep11 isn't great. It's a  bit of a mess (although perhaps that's excused because it's trying to get a lot in place for the final episode).  But there's also a lot of hokey moralising, some seemingly heartfelt, some played for laughs, and it ends up a bit disappointing and uneven.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 1, 2009)

Spoiler: annoyances



Eric can fly now? fucks sake

Tara resists a maenads vibrating but is put under the spell with a punch? cock off

The Queens explanation of why Maenads exist is tres lame



The next episode needs to be better.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 1, 2009)

yeh, ep 11 felt rushed, like they suddenly realised they only had one episode left to set up the finale.


----------



## Iguana (Sep 1, 2009)

No episode next week due to Labor Day.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 1, 2009)

Iguana said:


> No episode next week due to Labor Day.



I'm torn between cursing this to hell and respecting labor day


----------



## pboi (Sep 2, 2009)

so apparently its mentioned in this very series ( not sure s1 or s2) that vamps can fly?

anyone remember this?

cos its pissed me off


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 2, 2009)

pboi said:


> so apparently its mentioned in this very series ( not sure s1 or s2) that vamps can fly?
> 
> anyone remember this?
> 
> cos its pissed me off



I don't recall it, and eric suddenly being able  to fly is also annoying me


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 2, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I don't recall it, and eric suddenly being able  to fly is also annoying me



vampires can fly though, can't they? they can turn into bats n shit


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 2, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> vampires can fly though, can't they? they can turn into bats n shit



depends on who is writing the vampire. The mythos isn't hard and fast save the blood drinking bit. (even then you can get psychic vampires, energy vampires etc)

I'd assume that in TB universe old and powerful vamps can fly. I'm just annoyed at being hitherto unmentioned. Feels a bit shoe-horned iyswim


----------



## Iguana (Sep 2, 2009)

pboi said:


> so apparently its mentioned in this very series ( not sure s1 or s2) that vamps can fly?
> 
> anyone remember this?
> 
> cos its pissed me off



It's been alluded to repeatedly.  Some vamps can also shapeshift.  In the second episode when Bill and Sookie are having their romantic graveyard stroll and she is asking him about vampires she asks him can he turn into a bat or levitate.  He says some can, he can't.  Eric also clearly levitated in the first series as he was leaving Fangtasia before the police arrived.  And he flew from Lafayette's house to Dallas, it wasn't spelled out, but he said he had to fly, there was the sound of him taking off and he was in Dallas within minutes.

Last night was less of a big reveal and more of a "I knew it!" type moment.  Also all the vampires in the Sookie Stackhouse books can fly or levitate, so it isn't a big surprise.


----------



## pboi (Sep 2, 2009)

ok.

I assumed he could run real quick thats all.

I wouldnt mind if he turned into a bat...but larking about like Superman?   Not for me im afraid.

dunno why its such a sore point


----------



## Pieface (Sep 2, 2009)

It looked dumb though. 

I was a bit gutted at the last episode.  Finale had BETTER not let me down.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 2, 2009)

Well, even if they fuck the finale up I'll still tune in for series 3.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 2, 2009)

Well me too obvs.  It's not like I'm about to get into Eastenders in protest.


----------



## Iguana (Sep 2, 2009)

pboi said:


> ok.
> 
> I assumed he could run real quick thats all.



Yeah but in the 4th episode he is clearly levitating.  So is Pam, although Eric could have been carrying her.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 2, 2009)

Actually - Eric wearing Tara's mum's clothes was more disturbing


----------



## madamv (Sep 2, 2009)

lalalalalala fingers in my ears, not looking.....

can anyone find me ep 4 season 2?  All the ones I have tried just now have been removed.....  boooooo


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 2, 2009)

http://www.demonoid.com/files/details/1994218/10552496/

lots more there too


----------



## madamv (Sep 2, 2009)

Cheers chum.  I ahve to join it do I?  Do they spam and suchlike coz my pc wont take any more pressure...


----------



## madamv (Sep 2, 2009)

S'ok, have found a place....   Ta...


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 9, 2009)

Anyone have season 1 they'd be willing to lend me? My pc can't handle downloads and it's not in the library


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2009)

it's gonna be on C4 very soon


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> it's gonna be on C4 very soon



what's the word on cutting?

are we getting uncensored or not?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2009)

i dunno - they haven't made any new versions of it yet afaik, but i read elsewhere they were cutting it


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 9, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Anyone have season 1 they'd be willing to lend me? My pc can't handle downloads and it's not in the library



Dodgers and tanky have mine, you're welcome to harass them


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 9, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> it's gonna be on C4 very soon


You do know I'm impatient don't you? How soon? 



El Jefe said:


> Dodgers and tanky have mine, you're welcome to harass them


oooh, I might do, if soon isn't soon enough ^


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2009)

think it's october, bee


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 9, 2009)

Ah, I can wait til then


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 10, 2009)

theres a torrent on demonoid with all eps to date + all the books. 

Apparently some of the characters follow completely different story arcs in the books (lafayette,godric) I might have to buy a ream of paper.


----------



## perplexis (Sep 12, 2009)

I can't wait for this series to fucking end so that I don't have to be annoyed about them not putting an end to the goddamn Bacchanalian bullshit sooner. Urghh, it's like they wrote it so they'd have an excuse for a bunch more shagging.
I am still strangely compelled to watch it though


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 14, 2009)

back from hols, had e10+11 to catch up with...loving it even more than ever...was e12 last night?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 14, 2009)

yup. I got it qued up to watch in a mo.....benefits of unemployment...


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 14, 2009)

woah! solid wrapping up of the ludicrous maenad story. Then massive new cliffhanger!



Spoiler: cliffhanger



it's blatantly eric who did it to get to sookie. imo


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2009)

that was fun. roll on s3.


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 14, 2009)

OOOoooooooo just seen this thread! NOt read it all in case of spoilers...I fukn LOVE vamp stuff. 

Am d/ling Seasons 1 & 2 now


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 16, 2009)

The ending wasn't as ace as I'd hoped, and I worked out how they'd stop her. Was OK, and I can't wait for the next run

To be honest, I'm watching Buffy Season 3 at the moment and everything else pales


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2009)

really? buffy completely repels me


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 16, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> really? buffy completely repels me



i can see why it might at first but it really draws you in, especially by season 3. there's real heart and intelligence to it, it's very sharply written, it subverts a lot of clichés, it's often very funny but it can do moving too. It's never scary or anything - the monsters are purely there to drive the narrative along really


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 16, 2009)

Buffy is far too episodic for me but there ar some fucking great pieces.

I actually preferred Angel


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2009)

sarah michelle gellar?


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 16, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Buffy is far too episodic for me but there ar some fucking great pieces.



again, less true by season 3. By that stage you have some definitive narrative arcs - the whole Faith run, for example. There are still some capsule episodes, but for the most part there's a backstory as well (this was less true in seasons 1 and 2, admittedly). The writing seems to make real progress in seasons 3 onwards, and the supporting Scooby gang cast all develop a lot more.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> i can see why it might at first but it really draws you in, especially by season 3. there's real heart and intelligence to it, it's very sharply written, it subverts a lot of clichés, it's often very funny but it can do moving too. It's never scary or anything - the monsters are purely there to drive the narrative along really



watch breaking bad you soppy cunt


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 16, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> sarah michelle gellar?



what about her? She's no worse an actress than Anna Paquin


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 16, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> watch breaking bad you soppy cunt



i've downloaded it, it's on the tottering pile, although I've been meaning to watch John From Cincinatti next


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> what about her? She's no worse an actress than Anna Paquin


maybe not, but she's unattractive and annoying and nowhere near as sexy


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> i've downloaded it, it's on the tottering pile, although I've been meaning to watch John From Cincinatti next



ooh that's good too. you'll love the credits for both


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 16, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> maybe not, but she's unattractive and annoying and nowhere near as sexy



I don't find Paquin sexy at all, to be honest.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2009)

jeez, <wipes brow> it's a good job we don't have to fight over her then. anna does my swede in - no one on telly has ever done that to me.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 16, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> jeez, <wipes brow> it's a good job we don't have to fight over her then. anna does my swede in - no one on telly has ever done that to me.



i preferred that girl Jason was seeing, that René killed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2009)

nah, sookie has me spellbound


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2009)

but everyone in that show gives me the horn i have to say


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 16, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> but everyone in that show gives me the horn i have to say





Bill's a puritan dullard though, I bet he only like missionary.

I'd do Lafayette like a shot


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2009)

i wuz talking about the lasses, but yeh, lafayette is a steve mcqueen type for sure


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 16, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i wuz talking about the lasses



Hoyt's mum?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2009)

ewwwwwww and arlene - <shudders>


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 16, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Bill's a puritan dullard though, I bet he only like missionary.
> 
> I'd do Lafayette like a shot



Them puritan types may be all reserve in the public eye but fiends in the bedroom


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2009)

that sexy blonde lass who falls to the manead is the sexiest for me


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 16, 2009)

I'll take a Pacquin/Gellar sandwich thanks!

Jefe's right about Buffy - S1 is pretty simple stuff, even the character introductions are pretty weak. S2 gets there with the whole Angelus storyline (and utterly awesome end-of-season fight with it's big 'Slayer moment'), but S3-5 and then 7 are by far and away the best...altho 6 has the whole Willow/Tara thing at the end of course which I rate as 3 of the best Buffy eps...personally my fave Big Bad is Glory from S5...anyway, that's set me off on a 'Hmm, shall I persuade the missus into another Buffy marathon instead of The Sopranos for our winter viewing?' musing...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 16, 2009)

Gellar over Pacquin every time. Pacquin does nothing for me.

About to start S2 of this... first series was good. It's no epic, but as The Sun might say, it's an enjoyable romp.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 16, 2009)

Oooh... I think I might have to convince him indoors that buffy should be our winter viewing - I've pretty much seen them all, but not back to back 

Still not watched any True Blood yet, but Pacquin wins hands down for sexiness.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Oooh... I think I might have to convince him indoors that buffy should be our winter viewing - I've pretty much seen them all, but not back to back
> 
> Still not watched any True Blood yet, but Pacquin wins hands down for sexiness.



Wry and I watched all 7 seasons of Buffy B2B last year...in the later seasons it makes a huge difference as the big plot arcs develop...worth doing...

FWIW...I think S-MG is sexy _as Buffy_ (and in Cruel Intentions), but I reckon AP is generally a hottie...


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 16, 2009)

I feel like I need to do this now! 

And they seem to have them in the library near work


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Pacquin wins hands down for sexiness.



She looks like a child. Lest we forget 'Fly away home'


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 16, 2009)

Fly away home?

Gellar doesn't do it for me. She kicks ass as Buffy, but nah.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## El Jefe (Sep 16, 2009)

Pacquin looks all crinkled somehow. She also, more to the point, isn't as good an actress IMO.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## FunkyUK (Sep 16, 2009)

Shit has season 2 finished after 12 episodes?  

Must set to d/l ep 12 tonight <wants more>


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 16, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Pacquin looks all crinkled somehow. She also, more to the point, isn't as good an actress IMO.


Crinkled? Eh? 

Not seen that film Filter.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 16, 2009)

FunkyUK said:


> Shit has season 2 finished after 12 episodes?
> 
> Must set to d/l ep 12 tonight <wants more>



Normally US series take a mid-season break, but I guess it could still be a hangover from the writer's strike.


----------



## Structaural (Sep 16, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> ewwwwwww and arlene - <shudders>



Irrelevant factoid: the actress who plays Arlene is married to Michael Emerson, who plays creepy Ben in Lost.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 16, 2009)

Anna Pacquin was the little girl in the Piano as well B - she won a Best Supporting Actress Oscar for that role.  She's had much better roles than SMG ever got.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 16, 2009)

I remember her in the Piano... she was very good in that 

I just think she's sexier - much prettier too


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


>



gellar has a man face


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 16, 2009)

Pacquin has a fish face


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I'll take a Pacquin/Gellar sandwich thanks!
> 
> Jefe's right about Buffy - S1 is pretty simple stuff, even the character introductions are pretty weak. S2 gets there with the whole Angelus storyline (and utterly awesome end-of-season fight with it's big 'Slayer moment'), but S3-5 and then 7 are by far and away the best...altho 6 has the whole Willow/Tara thing at the end of course which I rate as 3 of the best Buffy eps...personally my fave Big Bad is Glory from S5...anyway, that's set me off on a 'Hmm, shall I persuade the missus into another Buffy marathon instead of The Sopranos for our winter viewing?' musing...



the whole fighting thing is one of the many things that puts me off buffy


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 16, 2009)

Why?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 16, 2009)

tooth-gap though.

we all know what THAT means


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Pacquin has a fish face



i hate you


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 16, 2009)

anyway, Buffy is all about Miss Callender.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Why?



cos it bores me in general


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 16, 2009)

Altho Paquin doesn't have a fish face.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 16, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Pacquin has a fish face


No she doesn't.



DotCommunist said:


> tooth-gap though.
> 
> we all know what THAT means


what?


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 16, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> cos it bores me in general



But, IIRC, you watch stuff like SAW? 

I mean fair play and all that...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> But, IIRC, you watch stuff like SAW?
> 
> I mean fair play and all that...



what's SAW?


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 16, 2009)

Saw then...all that torturegore stuff


----------



## Pieface (Sep 16, 2009)

Biddly - it means she is A Lusty Oon.


----------



## Iguana (Sep 16, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Normally US series take a mid-season break, but I guess it could still be a hangover from the writer's strike.



HBO series are always only 10 - 13 episodes long.  They go for quality over quantity.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Saw then...all that torturegore stuff


ah right, thought you were using a TLA

that's way more fun than watching people pretending to kick each other


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 16, 2009)

anna has a beautiful philtrum


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 16, 2009)

Pieface said:


> Biddly - it means she is A Lusty Oon.


Ahhhhh.

*checks own gap in teeth*


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 16, 2009)

Iguana said:


> HBO series are always only 10 - 13 episodes long.  They go for quality over quantity.



Yeah, TB has full 60m min eps, so 12 eps are the equivalent time of an 18-20 ep run with ad breaks...


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 16, 2009)

problem with buffy is how she always took a pasting without smudging her make-up. Lame. When sookie gets a kicking, it's realistic


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 28, 2009)

October 7 on Channel 4.... yay!


----------



## Belushi (Sep 29, 2009)

My IT Manager has just put both series on to my hard drive for me, really looking forward to watching it as soon as my exams are out the way.


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 29, 2009)

Got Series 1. Still trying to get Series 2. Cant wait to watch it


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 29, 2009)

First UK convention next year at some point. In my Northampton!

Sam Merlot confirmed


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 30, 2009)

Anna Paquin?


----------



## Pieface (Sep 30, 2009)

Alexander Skaarsgard?


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 30, 2009)

*KS&Pieface join forces in stalking the best looking cast charaters*


----------



## Pieface (Sep 30, 2009)

totally.

I'll be getting into Warhammer soon


----------



## Looby (Sep 30, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> First UK convention next year at some point. In my Northampton!
> 
> Sam Merlot confirmed



Oooh. 



Pieface said:


> totally.
> 
> I'll be getting into Warhammer soon


----------



## Pieface (Sep 30, 2009)

How does one "convent"?
What do you do at these things?  Does everyone cop off with each other?

I have an image of Beatlemania but with loads of pasty fantasy fans in tears, reaching out towards the hapless individual who inhabits their favourite character.  

I'm going to follow Eric and Lafayette to their houses and live in their bins


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 30, 2009)

Pieface said:


> How does one "convent"?


I think you have to dress up.


----------



## FunkyUK (Sep 30, 2009)

Pieface said:


> Alexander Skaarsgard?


I believe he is in the UK imminently to do some Trueblood promo stuff.  Mrs FunkyUK is quite excited


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 30, 2009)

Pieface said:


> *How does one "convent"?*What do you do at these things?  Does everyone cop off with each other?
> 
> I have an image of Beatlemania but with loads of pasty fantasy fans in tears, reaching out towards the hapless individual who inhabits their favourite character.
> 
> I'm going to follow Eric and Lafayette to their houses and live in their bins



1. Go as a _realtively_ normal person, wearing a fan t-shirt and jeans

2. Go dressed up as your favourite character, but with a change of clothes to wear home

3. Ka'PLA! Go dressed as a Klingon (no matter what the series) and get pissed and start fighting. Upon arrest, refuse to speak anything other than Klingon, and claim that fighting is part of your religious faith.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2009)

what does one achieve by going to a convention? what happens there? serious question!


----------



## Pieface (Sep 30, 2009)

I may go full ka'PLA


----------



## kittyP (Sep 30, 2009)

We are about half way through the second series and its brilliant. 

The whole thing is totally ridiculous but really works. 

Love the the opening credits too


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 30, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> what does one achieve by going to a convention? what happens there? serious question!



Get to meet people who go to conventions so you no longer feel alone?

Possibly meet/greet the star/s of a show you like, get their autograph/get off with them

Buy merchandise, discover whole new levels of geekery about your favourite shows.

I've been to a Trek convention before and part of me recoiled on horror...the other half felt completely comfortable and at home, thinking 'These are My People'. A bit like that _Extras_ episode, but without Bowie writing a humiliating tune about me.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 30, 2009)

So you can totally pull the actors? 

This is brilliant!


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 30, 2009)

I have heard of these things happening. I cannot say if they are true.


----------



## El Jefe (Sep 30, 2009)

didn't Tom Baker shag a cyberwoman or something at one of these?


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 30, 2009)

Tom 'Tom's Putting It In Now' Baker? 

Shagging a groupie?

Never. Ever.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 30, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I have heard of these things happening. I cannot say if they are true.



Who was it?  Go on.  Tell me.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 30, 2009)

"Tom's putting it in now" is still a phrase that fills me with a strange, creeping horror 



p.s. I have not shagged, or even met, Tom Baker.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 30, 2009)

One of popbitch's best ever stories


----------



## Pieface (Sep 30, 2009)

*hurl*


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 30, 2009)

Am I the only person who wants to like it more than they do? Halfway through S2 now, but it's still not grabbing me. I do enjoy it, but I don't feel compelled to watch the next one straight away.

It's not TV crack like The Wire, Lost, 24, Prison Break S1, Rome, Band of Brothers, 30 Rock, etc.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 30, 2009)

out of that list its better  than rome lost 24 and prison break


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 30, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> out of that list its better  than rome lost 24 and prison break



It's not better than Rome. Rome is fucking great. 24... maybe. Prison Break... yeah. Lost? Na... for all it's faults, it got fucking great again in the last two series. Can't wait for 6.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Get to meet people who go to conventions so you no longer feel alone?
> 
> Possibly meet/greet the star/s of a show you like, get their autograph/get off with them
> 
> ...



i don't understand the need to press flesh with actors or get their autographs - it's just so awkward and embarrassing.
and i don't get the merchandise thing either - i just want to watch the programme!


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Sep 30, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> and i don't get the merchandise thing either



the True Blood jewelry line rocks!!!!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 30, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> what does one achieve by going to a convention? what happens there? serious question!



You get to feel like the coolest person in the room, for once in your life


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2009)

i feel like that all the time!


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 30, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> It's not better than Rome. Rome is fucking great. 24... maybe. Prison Break... yeah. Lost? Na... for all it's faults, it got fucking great again in the last two series. Can't wait for 6.



Come off it. I loved rome, but what they did to series 2 was unforgivable. Shit ending


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 30, 2009)

kittyP said:


> We are about half way through the second series and its brilliant.
> 
> The whole thing is totally ridiculous but really works.
> 
> *Love the the opening credits too *



aye. That sequence has quite rightly been called 'almost like something David Lynch would do'


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Sep 30, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> aye. That sequence has quite rightly been called 'almost like something David Lynch would do'



you left off 'but better' on the end dotty


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> aye. That sequence has quite rightly been called 'almost like something David Lynch would do'



it's good but i still fast forward through it


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Sep 30, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> it's good but i still fast forward through it









you used to make me get girl boners.


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 30, 2009)

It's good, but there's not a opening sequence to a TV show yet that I won't skip past after the first 10 or so eps. Even Mad Men and The Wire.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> you used to make me get girl boners.



it's just that it gets boring after the first few times you've seen it. i do it with all title sequences, even breaking bad, which is about 100 seconds long


----------



## ChrisFilter (Sep 30, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Come off it. I loved rome, but what they did to series 2 was unforgivable. Shit ending



Doesn't matter... it will always have Pullo in the gladitorial arena. That will always be one of the coolest scenes in anything, ever.


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Sep 30, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> it's just that it gets boring after the first few times you've seen it. i do it with all title sequences, even breaking bad, which is about 100 seconds long



oh ok, girl twitches reinstated 

as long as you confirm it is an awesome opening credit , thats ok


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2009)

10 seconds long! not 100!


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 30, 2009)

http://true-blood.net/2009/07/30/hbo-officially-announces-true-blood-season-3/#tvg


June for the new series.

The channel 4 airing will see the usual tide of people telling me 'ooh you have to watch this show! ' . Se also Heroes, Wire etc.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 30, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> the True Blood jewelry line rocks!!!!!



there's a jewellery line?  OMG


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Sep 30, 2009)

Pieface said:


> there's a jewellery line?  OMG



yes ive already bought something from it, 2 of them actually ....
















From the new* True Blood™ Jewelry Collection * 


love.


http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=9748555&postcount=5239


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 30, 2009)

If I wasn't a bloke...


----------



## Pieface (Oct 1, 2009)

What _would _you be?  I've often wondered....


----------



## fogbat (Oct 1, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> yes ive already bought something from it, 2 of them actually ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some sort of chastity device?

Niiice


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 2, 2009)

Been trying to d/l series 1&2 but no luck so far!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 2, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> Been trying to d/l series 1&2 but no luck so far!!



s'all here to stream. Just let it buffer.
http://www.cucirca.com/2009/02/25/true-blood-season-1-episode-1-strange-love/


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 2, 2009)

Omg....ty poppet! *snog*


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Anyone have season 1 they'd be willing to lend me? My pc can't handle downloads and it's not in the library





El Jefe said:


> Dodgers and tanky have mine, you're welcome to harass them


Might have to take you up on that... I think waiting a week between episodes isn't going to work for me


----------



## ouchmonkey (Oct 12, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> problem with buffy is how she always took a pasting without smudging her make-up. Lame. When sookie gets a kicking, it's realistic





only seen episode one so maybe they improve on this but she ends the night in a shirt so immaculately white it's implausible even for a farly quiet shift waiting tables nevermind all the vampire saving caper.

it's absolutely, verging on camp, ridiculous, and a lot more like a soap than I expected, but fun isn't it?


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 12, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Dodgers and tanky have mine, you're welcome to harass them



well we finally started wathcing your DVDs at the weekend - and there was nothing we saw from episode 1 that wasn't shown on channel 4, despite loads of people going on about it being cut 

biddly - we have stuck these onto our PC now so don't need to keep hold of the discs, so if it's okay with jefe you're welcome to come and pick them up at some point


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 12, 2009)

dotcommunist and andrew collings have some explaining to do


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 12, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> well we finally started wathcing your DVDs at the weekend - and there was nothing we saw from episode 1 that wasn't shown on channel 4, despite loads of people going on about it being cut
> 
> biddly - we have stuck these onto our PC now so don't need to keep hold of the discs, so if it's okay with jefe you're welcome to come and pick them up at some point


Nice one... I'll wait for the all clear 

(I need to learn how to do this with DVDs once I have a new PC)


----------



## Idaho (Oct 12, 2009)

Just read the first and last pages of the thread.

Watched the first one of this the other day. It was ok - in a plodding, slightly cringy embarassing kind of way. I can't believe so many people think it's great. The over-sassy sidekick and the camp cook were really embarassingly crap characters.

I'll carry on watching - but it's 6 out of 10 tops.

We did watch it straight after ep 1 of Generation Kill - so I suppose it was going to seem very hammy.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 12, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Just read the first and last pages of the thread.
> 
> Watched the first one of this the other day. It was ok - in a plodding, slightly cringy embarassing kind of way. I can't believe so many people think it's great. The over-sassy sidekick and the camp cook were really embarassingly crap characters.
> 
> ...



Heh, you can't judge a series on it's first episode 

It is very hammy... it's meant to be.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 12, 2009)

I have to admit that my lack of enthusiasm for S2 has worn off and I'm loving it again. Got two more episodes to watch and I'm gripped. Love it


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 12, 2009)

Just started Series 2 and loviiiing it


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 15, 2009)

^ does it get better then ?

lastnight slow just ok better then Fast Forward so far


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 15, 2009)

onto episode 10 of series one now - fucking love it


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 15, 2009)

Catch up dodgepot! I'm on Ep. 6 of Series 2 
Loving it also!


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 16, 2009)

finished with series 1 now, and downloading 2 to start on!


----------



## boohoo (Oct 16, 2009)

The books better....


----------



## dodgepot (Oct 16, 2009)

oooh i was just about to ask about how the programme compared to the books. i might have to stick some on my christmas list


----------



## poului (Oct 19, 2009)

*45f76ruftjg6*

Yeah it definitely finds it form during Season 2. Remarkably addictive.

And apparently we are to expect some werewolves in Season 3.



(always thought they were cooler than posing vampires)


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 19, 2009)

poului said:


> Yeah it definitely finds it form during Season 2. Remarkably addictive.
> 
> And apparently we are to expect some werewolves in Season 3.
> 
> ...



They were already mentioned in



Spoiler: stuff



the conversation Sam has with that bird who he was nobbing before she got kilt by the Maenads silly fat wanker servant. Wat happened to him


----------



## poului (Oct 19, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> They were already mentioned in
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mentioned, yes, but not spotted in action.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 19, 2009)

Saw the end of Series 2 last night.   



poului said:


> And apparently we are to expect some werewolves in Season 3.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 21, 2009)

So what happened in the end of tonights episode then?


----------



## Iguana (Oct 22, 2009)

D'wards said:


> So what happened in the end of tonights episode then?



That was an unfortunate technical failure wasn't it.

Sookie found Dawn dead on her bed.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 22, 2009)

two one niner, interrogative: Anyone else happy that Generation Kill got aired with no problems? Out


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2009)

shit, what happened? was there dead air?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes, there was, and not between programmes or adverts either, it was right at a *crucial* point in the episode! I was watching it on 4+1. If dead air or another error is transmitted on 4, does it automatically get re-transmitted or will they attempt to correct it? 

Anyway, please spank the offending butt tomorrow, will you, because there was dead air them a technical difficulties slate and voiceover from the continuity announcer, but when it came back, it didn't carry on from where it left off, it had missed out the crucial bit and just skipped to the credits. Grrr.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Oct 22, 2009)

And oh my, isn't it rather saucy?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 22, 2009)

loads of gash on the show, yes.

But somebody dropped a bollock cos it went from technical difficulties straight to credits. Poor show.


----------



## Mr Moose (Oct 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> two one niner, interrogative: Anyone else happy that Generation Kill got aired with no problems? Out



Yes though had watched it on the doovde.

Mad little fella from series 2 of the Wire is great to watch.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 22, 2009)

Who's dawn? Is that the boozy bible-nut? Likes to bottle her own daughter


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 22, 2009)

No, Dawn's the hot barmaid who was shagging Sookie's brother.

Apart from the technical failure  and of course the interminable ad breaks, I am still enjoying this series. The vampires, if anything, let it down - all that adolescent posturing and moody eye-meets. It's the human characters I'm interested in, and the accents of course.


----------



## gsv (Oct 22, 2009)

I imagined someone at C4 went "ohfuck this is the uncensored version - we can't show _that_!" and hit the accidental-on-purpose technical failure button 
Is this likely given what was cut?

GS(v)


----------



## D'wards (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm getting abit sick of vampires - they are always portrayed as cool sexy fellows. All tattoos, earrings and leather gloves, like the fellow in Being Human.

Give me a werewolf anyday (or a pre-teen psychotic gender reassigned swede)

Still enjoying this though.


----------



## D'wards (Oct 22, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> No, Dawn's the hot barmaid who was shagging Sookie's brother.



The one who was shooting her own floor full of holes due to his impotence?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 22, 2009)

gsv said:


> I imagined someone at C4 went "ohfuck this is the uncensored version - we can't show _that_!" and hit the accidental-on-purpose technical failure button
> Is this likely given what was cut?
> 
> GS(v)



nothing has been cut


----------



## fogbat (Oct 28, 2009)

I think this is probably the right thread for this:


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 28, 2009)

missed last week 

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/true-blood/4od


> It looks like we can't find that page. Perhaps we can help track down what you're after?



As it an us-show is it not on 4od ? watch again


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 28, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> missed last week
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/true-blood/4od
> 
> ...


http://www.watchtrueblood.net/

Streams here. And yeah, it's an ownership issue. Same reason we didn't get the Wire on Iplayer


----------



## kittyP (Oct 28, 2009)

What series are you guys watching on C4?


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 28, 2009)

series 1


----------



## kittyP (Oct 28, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> series 1



Thanks


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 29, 2009)

Thought last night's was a bit blah. The cheesy bondage vampires were so rubbish


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 4, 2009)

Lafayette is my hero.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 5, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I think this is probably the right thread for this:






May Kasahara said:


> Lafayette is my hero.


Faabulous isn't he?!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2009)

AIDS burger


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 5, 2009)

ahh - I can finally post on this thread without fear...  I finished series 2 last night.

I love it - though i'm not sure i could defend its quality to everyone like I could with the wire.   I love the humour in among the chaos.  Odd lines and looks and stuffs that are tangental to the plot in any given scene.

I find sam merlotte very unengaging - boring, really - and the only low point of s1.  With season 2, It peaked for me in Dallas (episode 7 and 8 were kickarse!).  The whole bacchanalian stuff went on about an episode and a half too long for me.  

sookie does my nut in. i don't buy into the fuss that everyone is sposed to have about her - though i did at first.  

I am worried about stephen moyer's voice, and the damage he is doing his vocal folds.  you can hear it when he speaks.  alarming.  bill's quite fit, though - and would be more so were he not the greyest-skinned vampire in the series.  

eric, though.  Oh my...  that dream.  Blimey.  He's much more fun.

And the queen!  Can't believe no one has mentioned the queen!  She's the hottest female in the whole thing - and i love the style and temprement and asthetic she has.  More storylines with the queen, please.

does anyone else think sobotka looks about 10 years younger in this than the wire?  

oh and I was really liking the hoyt thing...  


edit, and yes - lafayette ftw.


----------



## Sunray (Nov 5, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> ahh - I can finally post on this thread without fear...  I finished series 2 last night.
> 
> I love it - though i'm not sure i could defend its quality to everyone like I could with the wire.   I love the humour in among the chaos.  Odd lines and looks and stuffs that are tangental to the plot in any given scene.
> 
> ...



So no and no and well no. Are you listening to this rather than actually watching the pictures?

Jessica can bite me on the neck any time she pleases. 






or


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 5, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> ahh - I can finally post on this thread without fear...  I finished series 2 last night.


Could I borrow it or is it on your puter?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 5, 2009)

Sunray said:


> So no and no and well no. Are you listening to this rather than actually watching the pictures?
> 
> Jessica can bite me on the neck any time she pleases.
> 
> ...


but that bottom picture doesn't look like her.  This is what I like:





Jessica is sposed to be 17!  Certainly her character is too adolescent and confused to be sexy.


BiddlyBee said:


> Could I borrow it or is it on your puter?



on my puter, sadly.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2009)

Eric is maaaad tall. One of the Rules of my True Blood drinking game is to have a drink whenever Eric looms over someone in an intimidatory fashion


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 5, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Eric is maaaad tall. One of the Rules of my True Blood drinking game is to have a drink whenever Eric looms over someone in an intimidatory fashion



Come _off_ dude! That's about as fun as the Horatio Kane Drinking Game (have a shot every time he takes his sunglasses off, pop-culture know-nothings)...

Personally I'd also play it on the basis of every time Bill says 'Soookaaayyyy'...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Come _off_ dude! That's about as fun as the Horatio Kane Drinking Game (have a shot every time he takes his sunglasses off, pop-culture know-nothings)...
> 
> Personally I'd also play it on the basis of every time Bill says 'Soookaaayyyy'...


http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=297825&highlight=blood+drinking+game


add your own for inclusion in series 3 True Blood drinking game


----------



## Iguana (Nov 5, 2009)

Guess what the Daily Mail has it's "won't someone please think of the children" knickers in a twist over today?

Contains spoilers for later season 1:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...s-explicit-TV-sucking-innocence-children.html


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2009)

DalyFailmoraloutrage said:
			
		

> More offensive than all this is the sheer distasteful nature of the content. There's oral sex, overt discussion of genitalia, graphic sex scenes bordering on the deviant, and foul language.



well duh, why do you think I like it so much?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2009)

I see the author didn't manage to deplore the fact that one of the characters is a gayer


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Nov 5, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Guess what the Daily Mail has it's "won't someone please think of the children" knickers in a twist over today?
> 
> Contains spoilers for later season 1:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...s-explicit-TV-sucking-innocence-children.html


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...sucking-innocence-children.html#ixzz0W0EVU5Ss




			
				from Daily Mail article said:
			
		

> ...More offensive than all this is the sheer distasteful nature of the content. There's oral sex, overt discussion of genitalia, graphic sex scenes bordering on the deviant, and foul language...


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 5, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Guess what the Daily Mail has it's "won't someone please think of the children" knickers in a twist over today?
> 
> By the look of the comments, even Mail readers can't take these mock outrage stories seriously anymore
> 
> I'm sure they're not actually written by anyone - they just have a computer program that churns them out depending on what keyword info you feed in.


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 5, 2009)

DP


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 5, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> DP



This and DVDA are planned for series three


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Nov 5, 2009)

Pie 1;9911185][QUOTE=Iguana said:


> Guess what the Daily Mail has it's "won't someone please think of the children" knickers in a twist over today?
> 
> By the look of the comments, even Mail readers can't take these mock outrage stories seriously anymore
> 
> I'm sure they're not actually written by anyone - they just have a computer program that churns them out depending on what keyword info you feed in.


There is a Daily Mail headline generator:

http://www.qwghlm.co.uk/toys/dailymail/


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 5, 2009)

Iguana said:


> Guess what the Daily Mail has it's "won't someone please think of the children" knickers in a twist over today?
> 
> Contains spoilers for later season 1:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...s-explicit-TV-sucking-innocence-children.html



I saw that


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 5, 2009)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> There is a Daily Mail headline generator:



"Is Alistair Darling Turing Your House Gay?"


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 5, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> This and DVDA are planned for series three



tres bien.


----------



## oddworld (Nov 5, 2009)

I love Tru Blood, I'm totally hooked. I've done Season 2 already and want more NOW..... !!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 5, 2009)

Mum was very pissed about the mail spoilers, bless her (I've been doing my best not to pass em on as well, bugger)


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 5, 2009)

oddworld said:


> I love Tru Blood, I'm totally hooked. I've done Season 2 already and want more NOW..... !!



same here, I don't want to wait for more!! gimme more NOW!!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 5, 2009)

so - rewatching episode 1 today - i noticed:

in maudette's sex tape the vampire does maryanne's flickering thing.
lafayette was working in the road mending gang with rene and hoyt.
sookie has this big aversion to people swearing / talking about sex - what happened to that?
bill is much rougher round the edges - stubble and less grey of skin = much sexier.

funny what changes


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 7, 2009)

anyone picked up on the hints about the bellefleur family in S1?  I suspect Bill's widow may have been a Bellefleur.  maybe terry or andy will make a claim on bill's house... not that that would be a terribly dramatic plot point.


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 7, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> so - rewatching episode 1 today - i noticed:
> 
> in maudette's sex tape the vampire does maryanne's flickering thing.



You sure it's the shakey lady thing & not just super fast vamp fucking or like the dancers @ Fangtasia etc...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2009)

it's the superfast thing. Maenads are females anyway. Consorts of Dionysus.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 7, 2009)

oddworld said:


> I love Tru Blood, I'm totally hooked. I've done Season 2 already and want more NOW..... !!





Tank Girl said:


> same here, I don't want to wait for more!! gimme more NOW!!



Me three!! NOW!!


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 7, 2009)

and me...  i started watching it again straight away, though - which is quite satisfying.  also - having discovered that Stephen Moyer and anna Paquin are together in real life has made me look at their relationship on screen more closely.


----------



## Voley (Nov 7, 2009)

I watched the first episode last night. Thought it was rubbish.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2009)

Then you are a cunt


----------



## Voley (Nov 7, 2009)

Cheers.


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 7, 2009)

burn him!


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 7, 2009)

So erm... anyone got series 2?   (i will be getting new pc soon, but not soon enough).


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 7, 2009)

Tbh I'm hovering midway between NVP and Dotcom on this :exciting mental image: While I'm enjoying True Blood in a number of ways, they're quite trivial ways (sex, accents, supporting characters, sex). The major plotlines and themes aren't really speaking to me at all.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 7, 2009)

so it occurred to me that



Spoiler: general season 1 and 2 plot point



the third waitress position at Merlottes is something of a death sentence


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> so it occurred to me that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a good 'un for a random True Blood drinking game rule. A double everytime it happens


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 7, 2009)

spanglechick said:


> so it occurred to me that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good point!


----------



## Iguana (Nov 7, 2009)

Spoiler: waitresses



I thought they mentioned that quite a bit in the series?  In S1 it was designed to make Sam look like a suspect.  And in S2 there is a whole bit after Daphne goes missing of Andy/Bud telling Sam how suspicious it was that his waitresses were always missing/murdered.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 8, 2009)

Dude, spoilers


----------



## Iguana (Nov 8, 2009)

Shit, shit, sorry.


----------



## Voley (Nov 8, 2009)

It's all a bit naff for me (for want of a better word). Some good ideas - even from the first episode I can see some decent plotlines about prejudice evolving. I like it's Deep South feel. Reminds me of Angel Heart a bit. Not a bad thing. But the acting's fucking useless, I mean really very very shit and all that gratuitous flesh is a bit unnecessary. 

I liked the credits. 

OK DotCom? 

But they nicked that idea from Seven.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2009)

the acting? really?  mostly i think the acting is very good.  i'm impressed with the dialect/accent work, too.


----------



## Voley (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah, I think the acting's awful from the one episode I've seen. That sookie girl's fucking irritating and the Bill bloke was trying way too hard to do that 'ooh look I'm smouldering' thing.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2009)

so - further to my observation about chris bauer (detective andy bellefleur) seeming bout ten years younger than when he played sobotka - he was only 36 when s2 of the wire came out - and must have been aging up massively.  41 when he filmed s1 of true blood.


----------



## dodgepot (Nov 8, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> So erm... anyone got series 2?   (i will be getting new pc soon, but not soon enough).



yeah - i'm due to receive some new DVD discs next week, so once i get them i'll stick series 2 on a couple of discs for you and pop them round


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2009)

Ooh... you've made my day


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 8, 2009)

Dodgepot that's sweet


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 8, 2009)

buffy, but with more tits and less wit.  Not that thats a bad thing, mind, and im only on episode 2.  will definately be finishing.  Promising, even with the (occasional) really bad line.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 8, 2009)

Buffy wit was that horribly contrived semi-valley girl american high school shite that I never could stand


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 8, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Buffy wit was that horribly contrived semi-valley girl american high school shite that I never could stand



No, your wrong.  what about;



> "Maybe Buffy unplugged the phone."
> "No, it's a statistical impossibility for a sixteen- year-old girl to unplug her phone."



okm bad example - well, perhaps;



> "I bet you'd let a girl go off to her doom all by herself."
> "Not just any girl. You're special."



alright, maybe this?



> "I'm not ashamed. It's the computer age. Nerds are in. They're still in, right?"



fair enough, point taken. But the one criticism I have of TB is its tongue seems to not know quite where abouts inside its cheek it should be - essential for a show about vampires in the modern world- hence the occasional snip of truly awful dialogue.   With that in mind, I'll grant myself the following as a fine typical buffy 1 liner that made the show funny without taking itself too seriously...



> "I laugh in the face of danger! Then I hide until it goes away."


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 8, 2009)

It's a mark of how superficial my interest in True Blood is that I read all the spoilers above without a second thought.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 8, 2009)

Well keep watching. There are some great moments of humour and wit as well as the intens violence and sex. Re-Watching on terrestrial I did think that the first two episodes were a little weak. As with a few HBO shows it's an investment. You'll be singing the praises when you get into the meat of the show.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2009)

Jon-of-arc said:


> No, your wrong.  what about;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are these supposed to prove how shit buffy is or how good it is?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 8, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> are these supposed to prove how shit buffy is or how good it is?



apart from the last line, I was merely acknowledging DCs opinion about the nature of buffys wit.  they were selected (from a quickly assembled google search) as examples of that...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 8, 2009)

i've got the first series of buffy on dvd, but i haven't got beyond the first episode. i just found it inane.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 8, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Well keep watching. There are some great moments of humour and wit as well as the intens violence and sex. Re-Watching on terrestrial I did think that the first two episodes were a little weak. As with a few HBO shows it's an investment. You'll be singing the praises when you get into the meat of the show.



Oh I know, as I've said before it's the wit and the human characters that keep me watching. I just don't really give a shit about the major plot themes (so far).


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 11, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> I've said before it's the wit and the human characters that keep me watching. I just don't really give a shit about the major plot themes.



They're are major plot themes 

I don't give a toss either. It's all just delicious rambling fun. 

Every time Bill tells Sooookieeeeeee to stay put & wait for him, we're like Uh-oh, she's so going to get half deaded by something else now. 

BTW,
Couple of small plot hole issues:



Spoiler: True Blood



- If Sam has no tracable background [by the Police], then how did he get a booze license for Merlotte's?

- Godrick burst into flames - Didn't Bill tell Sookie that was a myth back in S1?


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 11, 2009)

DP


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 12, 2009)

Last night's episode was a weird mix of slightly emotionally resonant and really, really shit. Sookie and Bill's cheesy soul shag annoyed me, as did her rubbish acting at the start of the episode.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 2, 2009)

Last week's episode has warmed me up somewhat to the whole thing, although I still think Sookie and Bill are just crap. No doubt everyone else who was posting on this thread has already seen and discussed every episode, but I'll keep noting my thoughts nonetheless


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 2, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> Last week's episode has warmed me up somewhat to the whole thing, although I still think Sookie and Bill are just crap. No doubt everyone else who was posting on this thread has already seen and discussed every episode, but I'll keep noting my thoughts nonetheless



I love them both. But my fave is Tara. Great character.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2009)

May Kasahara said:


> Last week's episode has warmed me up somewhat to the whole thing, although I still think *Sookie and Bill are just crap*. No doubt everyone else who was posting on this thread has already seen and discussed every episode, but I'll keep noting my thoughts nonetheless



I find them so dull too, whereas I could quite happily watch Lafeyette for the whole episode 

What is weird is that I really don't look forward to watching it, it feels like a chore and I find myself thinking "O god, can I really be bothered" but then when I do watch it I enjoy it. 

Oh and I thought Sookie's reaction to when she throught Bill had died in the fire was just crap. She didn't seem that fussed somehow. 

And Mr. QofG's was very concerned over the Sookie/Bill sex in the graveyard scene because, as he put it, "Urgh, he'll have a dirty willy!"


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 2, 2009)

I can never grow bored of looking at Anna Paquin...


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 2, 2009)

the sookie/bill dynamic gets better in series 2 as sookie becomes less prim and proper and Bill less of a fanny.


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 2, 2009)

You dislike the Buffster, so now I have to reassess every critical comment you've ever made about _anything_

It's a process of historical revisionism on a par with Stalin at his very best, so you should approve


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 2, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What is weird is that I really don't look forward to watching it, it feels like a chore and I find myself thinking "O god, can I really be bothered" but then when I do watch it I enjoy it.



Ha ha, same here!


----------



## fogbat (Dec 2, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I can never grow bored of looking at Anna Paquin...



I was considering asking whether anyone else was getting bored of Anna's breasts?

I never thought it'd be possible, but familiarity really does breed contempt.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 2, 2009)

I was startled to watch ep 1 again and see sookie giving it 'LaFayette that is nasty talk, and I won't have that'

then consider her telling Jessica Hamby to 'shut the fuck up' by the end of series 2 


*mournfull Cello*


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 2, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I was considering asking whether anyone else was getting bored of Anna's breasts?
> 
> I never thought it'd be possible, but familiarity really does breed contempt.



Are you crazy? There's not enough of them. They should have their own spin off series.

True Boobs or something like that...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2009)

fogbat said:


> I was considering asking whether anyone else was getting bored of Anna's breasts?
> 
> I never thought it'd be possible, but familiarity really does breed contempt.



Mr. QofG's is not bored of them ....and neither am I bored of Jason Stackhouse's bottom


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 2, 2009)

Stackhouse gets so much gash it is untrue.


----------



## fogbat (Dec 2, 2009)

I do love me that Jessica


----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 2, 2009)

jer said:


> Are you crazy? There's not enough of them. They should have their own spin off series.
> 
> True Boobs or something like that...



I agree with everything in this post.


----------



## Pie 1 (Dec 2, 2009)

So do I.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 6, 2009)

Spangles made me watch 5 eps of this last night. I loved it


----------



## mentalchik (Dec 6, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> And Mr. QofG's was very concerned over the Sookie/Bill sex in the graveyard scene because, as he put it, "Urgh, he'll have a dirty willy!"



I, on the other hand, didn't think that at all...........


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 23, 2009)

FFS, I am getting so tired of Sookie hearing everyone in the bar thinking 'whole family of freaks and killers', 'she's a weirdo', 'they're all scum' etc etc. Not one single person in the whole place _ever_ thinks 'that Andy Bellefleur is a prick', or maybe 'I have a lot of sympathy for those motherless children'.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 24, 2009)

Anyone know when season 2 airs on c4?


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2009)

I've watched all of Season 1 on DVD recently. Really enjoyed it and like all HBO drama series it felt more like a movie than a TV series, but I did get a bit bored towards the end. I hope Series 2 gets things happening.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 24, 2009)

I had forgotten it was on last night, only happened to catch it by chance. And I couldn't remember a single thing about last week's episode until about 10 minutes into this one.


----------



## yardbird (Dec 26, 2009)

I got told about this and have found a great divx streaming site v high quality (PM if anyone wants it) so have started at #1 .
Half way through episode #2 - blimey! 
Hooked already


----------



## Bomber (Dec 27, 2009)

Missed the poll but I'm a Stackie Sookhouse stalker


----------



## Iguana (Mar 5, 2010)

Stephen Moyer (Bill) on Jonathon Ross now.


----------



## Looby (Mar 5, 2010)

He's gorgeous.


----------



## belboid (Mar 5, 2010)

He's great too!  Qhat a lovely bloke.  Shocked by very his Essex accent.

I now cant see if anyone replies to this cos I havent seen any season 2 yet


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 5, 2010)

He's from essex?


----------



## Looby (Mar 5, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> He's from essex?



Yeah, it's very odd.


----------



## pboi (Mar 6, 2010)

he was in Ultraviolet on C4, with Stringer Bell ( actor dris Elba) from The Wire


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 6, 2010)

Ultraviolet was cheaper than a happy meal. And yet, strangely just as satisfying.


----------



## mentalchik (Mar 6, 2010)

Liking series 2 muchly so far......................


episode 1 was a bit saucy ..........


----------



## themonkeyman (Mar 6, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> He's from essex?



went to the same school as my mate out that way


----------



## DexterTCN (May 4, 2010)

look what my daughter bought me.


----------



## Melinda (May 4, 2010)

Oooh nice!

*jealouses*

But it looks unopened! Try it!


----------



## DexterTCN (May 4, 2010)

Everybody is saying that!  

(never - it's a prezzy)

I think she got it on-line at Forbidden Planet.


----------



## yardbird (May 4, 2010)

I love the theme song.

It's by Jace Everett - Bad Things
Play LOUD

"When you came in, the air went out"


----------



## fogbat (May 4, 2010)

yardbird said:


> I love the theme song.
> 
> It's by Jace Everett - Bad Things
> Play LOUD
> ...



Is it about the farty noise that sometimes happens during vigorous sex?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 4, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Is it about the farty noise that sometimes happens during vigorous sex?



queefing?


----------



## yardbird (May 4, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Is it about the farty noise that sometimes happens during vigorous sex?





Orang Utan said:


> queefing?



Now you're being silly.


----------



## Hoss (May 16, 2010)

DIS TRU BLUD IZ WAK SHIT YO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I JUST WATCHED DA HOL 2 SERIEZ IN 2 WKZ N I WZ LYK LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





































































I am a massive fanboy and me and my missus <3 True Blood

Has anyone been watching the minisodes whilst waiting for S3?


Soookie!


----------



## revol68 (May 16, 2010)

third season kicks off in June apparently!

can't wait!

mind you i've been pretty happy with Breaking Bad for the past few weeks.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 16, 2010)

I got three eps into BB. Must catch up. Revol- check Sons of Anarchy. A biker gang of gunrunners, v. good.


----------



## Strumpet (May 16, 2010)

Hoss said:


> Has anyone been watching the minisodes whilst waiting for S3?


No! Where!?



revol68 said:


> third season kicks off in June apparently!
> 
> can't wait!



*bounce*


----------



## DotCommunist (May 16, 2010)

Also: I am getting a bottle of True Blood cos my mate is pissing off to the South for 3 weeks and has promised to bring me some back. I declined the offer of a Confederate flag.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 16, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Also: I am getting a bottle of True Blood cos my mate is pissing off to the South for 3 weeks and has promised to bring me some back. I declined the offer of a Confederate flag.


http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=10610268&postcount=564
Really enjoyed that series...lots of blood, sex and fun.

Now a year until the next one.


----------



## Iguana (May 16, 2010)

Series 3 trailer here; 
4 weeks to go.


----------



## revol68 (May 16, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I got three eps into BB. Must catch up. Revol- check Sons of Anarchy. A biker gang of gunrunners, v. good.



yeah am downloading that as I type!


----------



## Strumpet (May 16, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Series 3 trailer here;
> 4 weeks to go.



Omfg.....can't....wait!


----------



## Iguana (May 16, 2010)

Minisodes
1; 
2; 

3; 
There will be three more between now and June 13th.


----------



## Strumpet (May 16, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Minisodes
> 1;
> 2;
> 
> ...




Ty!


----------



## Iguana (May 25, 2010)

More minisodes.

4.  
5.


----------



## kyser_soze (May 26, 2010)

OOO, minisodes. OOO, S3 coming soon. MMMM more nekkid Anna Paquin. Hope to see more of the Vamp queen chick too. She was great, making Bill and Eric play Yahtzee


----------



## DotCommunist (May 26, 2010)

I'd like to see the King of Texas. I think Eric is the most senior vamp we have seen so far after whats his name went into the sun.

rumour of werewolves as well


----------



## elevendayempire (May 26, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> Hope to see more of the Vamp queen chick too.


She's Marilyn Manson's wife-to-be, isn't she? How appropriate.


----------



## Strumpet (May 26, 2010)

kyser_soze said:


> OOO, minisodes. OOO, S3 coming soon. MMMM more nekkid Anna Paquin. Hope to see more of the Vamp queen chick too. She was great, making Bill and Eric play Yahtzee



I loved that too 
Can't waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaait!


----------



## Strumpet (May 26, 2010)

Iguana said:


> More minisodes.
> 
> 4.
> 5.



You little star 

LOL@Bill one


----------



## Iguana (Jun 2, 2010)

Last minisode.

.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 2, 2010)

Iguana said:


> More minisodes.
> 
> 4.
> 5.



Very good!!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 2, 2010)

Iguana said:


> Last minisode.
> 
> .


That's very funny.


----------



## yardbird (Jun 2, 2010)

I am awaiting four bottles, three are pressies and one for me


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 2, 2010)

yardbird said:


> I am awaiting four bottles, three are pressies and one for me


Pressies my arse...gifts to be bestowed on those who bring you bounty.


----------



## Flavour (Jun 2, 2010)

i am pissed that this poll is closed cos i would certainly have voted 'hate it', it's fucking wack.


----------



## fogbat (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh, Jessica *sighs happily*


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 2, 2010)

10 more days til the new season kicks off in the US


----------

